# 3 werds



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

For some reason...


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

I smell fish


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I hate coco...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

aly02 blows monkeys


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Ruben loves boys.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I have gas.....


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Coco is fat


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

But I'm happy :dumbass:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Eat pie die


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

why oh why


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

stupid mother function


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

tater tot surprise


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......hate my job


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

parangaricutirimicuaro is real.


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

hickory dickory dock


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

this thread sucks.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

...........still hate job...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Speed is good


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

no more gas....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

FadedKM83 said:


> this thread sucks.


 Why post then?


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

Whos your daddy?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

"wErds" means wOrds


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

^^Mr. Merriam Webster


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^^ dodgers suck dick...^^^


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

dont hate beetch


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^^ i love you ^^^


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda - Avatar Thief


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Love your CAI :thumbup:


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Sky is falling.


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

beach weather today


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

No sé, José


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

kind of sleepy


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

suck my toe


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

bored as hell


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Smoke a Fatty


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

wanna go home


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Coco said:


> NotAnotherHonda - Avatar Thief



yes i am


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Just whoring through


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

vector03 said:


> ^^^
> Smoke a Fatty


 I'm at work.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Coco said:


> I'm at work.


and your point?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I have bills.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Coco said:


> I have bills.


smoke with boss?


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

Smoke your boss


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

dude that's sick


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Heil mein fuheur*



*[reference to Coco's dictatorship comment in the stickied nissanforums court thread :thumbup: ]


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

not like that


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

You Filthy McNasty


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

been called worse


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

yeah me too


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

dumb little sh*ts


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

not that bad


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Ranex said:


> dumb little sh*ts


Back at ya :cheers:


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

Fo Sheezy neezy


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

Ranex said:


> dumb little sh*ts


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

This is ghey


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

FCS said:


> This is ghey


so are you


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

arent we all?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

which three words?


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

fu(k me hard


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Work Is Over!!!!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

"Server Is Busy"


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidotious is long


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Close this thread


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Scott said:


> Close this thread



who's banned next


----------



## CoCkBlOcKmI (Mar 31, 2004)

I m GQ :fluffy:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Scott said:


> Close this thread


 You've got powa!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

SAMO OWNZ YUO!

Bish.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I just farted.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i can't breathe


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> i can't breathe



see pee are


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

sloth loves chunk


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

fastest growing thread


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> fastest growing thread


Thats really sad


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Shut yo mouf!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

use proper english... ^^^^^^


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

¿Que que que?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Come on fhqwhgads.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

what the F*#^!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

My ass stinks...


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

my feet hurt


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

Coco said:


> Why post then?


touche, mexican mofo


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

OT was dead.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

waste of bandwidth...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

and you care?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

become a contributor!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

downshifting ISNT cheating


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Coco said:


> become a contributor!!!


How is this? <<


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm not tired.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

neither am i


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

lets stay awake


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

i went bowling


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

how'd you do?


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

bad bad bad


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

dry lanes sux


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah, I bet.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Time to sleep


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah, me too


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drink more beer


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

no thanks man


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

wish i could

edit: #100 poster on this thread!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

good for you


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks a lot


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah, no problem.


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

what's going on?


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

thread still sucks


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> drink more beer


I like whiskey


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

then drink pussy.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Dry said:


> then drink pussy.



then EAT pussy...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

eat whose pussy?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> eat whose pussy?



chimmikes girl's JK


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> chimmikes girl's JK


He be pissed?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

get them drunk


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

get who drunk?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

get me drunk!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

die warrant die


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

almost happy hour :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

:givebeer:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

:showpics:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

is this three?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

it might be


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

pay day tomorrow


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i gotta work...


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

just licked pussy...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wish i did


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

bet you do!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i like boobies!!!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

so do i...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

going to bed...


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm really hungry


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just ate


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Salty Nuts r00L!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

^Likes salty things


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Jello Gerbil Juice :hal:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I am confused


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

three blind mice


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

three blind mice


----------



## Skunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Wat The Fuck


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

:givebeer:


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

wheres everybody at


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Eating fat cack


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Eating fat cack



and licking coco's


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

fresh lean meat


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

hondas are baaad


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

opiums game sucks...


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

mine!!! mine!!! mine!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

im fuggn bored


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

^Go find pr0n


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

did that already...


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^ Da Porn king


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

3 hours ago


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I need food


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i hear that...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

novacaine wearing off


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

tickle my pickle


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Do it yourself


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

lend a hand


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Uhhh no thanks


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

need a female


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Check the Closet.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> Check the Closet.


dusty old pr0n


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Bach42T said:


> need a female


 check my avatar


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Stolen from Kojima


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you are correct!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes I am.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Coco said:


> check my avatar


Actually might do!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Thats so true.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

why they're blue?? :balls:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Latex con Carne


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

im fucking bored


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

get her going
shut her down


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

get her done


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Sega Dreamcast Rules


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

likes Coco's avatar


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

<---Samurai K177y pw0nz


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

seagullz own kitty


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

I like kitties


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I am DAD


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Gimp is Glowing


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

downshifting is cheating...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

you know it


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

this thread still!?!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Dry said:


> this thread still!?!


this is what


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Wont it end?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you get when


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

coco starts threads


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

shut up, ***


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Nickleback sucks ass!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Dry said:


> shut up, ***



HAHAHAHAHHAHA love you too :kiss:


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

RIP Kurt Cobain


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

alty02 said:


> RIP Kurt Cobain



drugs kill musicians


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> drugs kill musicians


Courtney kills musicians


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

alty02 said:


> Courtney kills musicians



courtney flashes letterman


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

why not me???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> why not me???


.

cause shes gross


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i'd do her


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> i'd do her



youde get diseases


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

I can't wait


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

id wrap it!!!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

shes pretty freaky


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

still can't wait


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

no more school


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

sheza dirty biotch


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

im into that


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oopsIjusthitsomeguy'shondacivic Withabaseballwhileplayingcatch Andhewasveryangryandyelledatme


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you didhima favor


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Dry said:


> oopsIjusthitsomeguy'shondacivic Withabaseballwhileplayingcatch Andhewasveryangryandyelledatme


(thats only 2 words)... rain sux balls...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

seafood is gross


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

ICantWait TillThursday I'mGoingToLasVegas


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

werk sux ass


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Vegas is Ugly


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

vegas equals sex :showpics:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

hookers or normal???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

vegas will robyou


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

of course normal


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Eat at Ed's


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

gat laid here


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Paste Is Good


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

for getting laid???


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Blank Gay Sex


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Eat at Ed's


Can't make me!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i am drunk...


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> i am drunk...


I am too...


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

is this the


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

longest thread ever?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

If it's not


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

than what is?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

60 second rule


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

is a bitch!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Hi I'm Here


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

<---- William Hung owns


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/\ hung sucks ass


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you dont know.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Hung isnt hung


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

neither are you :dumbass:


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

i was bored


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

how the hell


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

did william hung


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

get so famous


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

for sucking ass?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^post whore much?


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

think he does


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

all the time


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

243 posts woooohooo


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

OT moves fast


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

zoom its quick


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

shit I suck


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

so farkin tired


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Eat My Shorts


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

nissmax88 said:


> ^post whore much?


my first time


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

im a postwhore!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'ma whorerererer post


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

postwhore for money....?


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

where in Cali?


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

i don't know


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

you do know!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hotnissanbabe2003 said:


> i don't know



please send pics


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i second that


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

clothing is optional  (haha)


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i fully agree


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

me? fresno cali!


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Go Boomer Sooner!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Work Sucks Today


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i am HUGE


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this threads dead


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

but rock isnt


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

neither is graffiki


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

lunch was delicious :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

need food now


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

then go eat


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

my anus burns


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

see a doctor


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i used cream


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whats it from


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

cream or burning?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

friction it was


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

need more lube


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

megaseth said:


> cream or burning?



burning, sick fuck


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

check OPIUM's Post


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

iwas hopinghe waswrong


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

ha ha ha


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

^^was that camel-toe?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

you know it


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you aren't funny.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sit on it


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

it isnt comfy


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

just lube it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

megaseth said:


> just lube it



end of subject


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

close this thread


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You're banned next


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Fuck my job!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

13 hours straight!!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you wanna quit?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

F.t.w


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

no, fuck you!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

intolerance ISNT bliss


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

paper is done....


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

time for statics...


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

wheres the beef?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

up coco's ass haha


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

laugh
out
loud


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ehh. i try


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

you do good


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

heard that before....


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

all night long


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cats hate limes


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

grandpa likes prunes


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats sour pussy


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

wrinkled old fart


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im only 19...


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

go to bed


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yes sir....haha


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

sir Yes Sir!!!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

suck this please!?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

get the tweezers


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

FUCK rick james


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

i'll pass thanks


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

your moms home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:O


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I love Burritos!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

postwhores lovethis thread


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

yes i do


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

you smell that?!!!?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

no. smell what?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmikes pussy duh!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

post whores, yo!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

straight up G


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

postcounts equal repect!!!!!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

<----working on it


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

going to bed


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

good night all


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

good night butterfly


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

what you drankin' ??? ??? ???


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Miller Lite Yo


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

everclear for me!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

where yall go!?!?!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

You went blind


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

up too early.


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

high school sucks!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hotnissanbabe2003 said:


> high school sucks!


you are hot


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Give me head


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Fitz_240 said:


> Give me head



wont ever work


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> wont ever work


Sorry...talkin drinks



maxpower559 said:


> what you drankin' ??? ??? ???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Fitz_240 said:


> Sorry...talkin drinks



haha my bad


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

Tie My Shoe!!!!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

how bout NO


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

go for it


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

walked right by


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

doesnt make sense ^^


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

stop talking you


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Pantomime's are grotesque


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

what he say!?!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

damn this itches


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Over 4k posts


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

^what a whore


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^ Is just jealous



\/ Smelt and dealt


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

maxpower <---punked and owned. 
i see that there's ownage lately in this forum.


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

^ Not three words


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

This thread Sucks


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Many things do


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> maxpower <---punked and owned


Phuck you guys!


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

im going home


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

wheres home at?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

you dwell there


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

indeed you do


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I hate Gates


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

dwell at there


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Fitz_240 said:


> ^ Not three words


who fucking cares?


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

go to hell


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

make me, beyotch!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

lets get along...


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Tree huggin' Hippie...


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

I like trees :thumbup:


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

And bumble bees?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

post whore thread


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

of the year


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i like whores :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

installing fog lights


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

postwhoring gets old


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

question in Cosmetics...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i just farted


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> postwhoring gets old


 No it doesn't


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

help me please.......


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

runnin outta daylight......


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

then get flashlight


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

or move west


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

I like cat


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> No it doesn't



im a hypocrite


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

he states facts


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

my dog just shit on himself is that normal?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Post Traumatic Stress?


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> my dog just shit on himself is that normal?


thats too funny!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Makes me laugh 
&
my 300th post!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

laugh so hard


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

i shit myself!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

my objective is....


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

one page full


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

of my posts


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

So dont post


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

in this page


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

for my sake


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

thank you much!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Almost to objective


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

few more post


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

this is bizarre


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

hope this doesnt


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

get me banned


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

that would suck


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Now thats postwhoring!!!


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

You dirty whore...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

indeed i am


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

^that guys *bleep*


----------



## neo (Apr 11, 2004)

marbles are black


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you lost yours


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Dan-zig said:


> I like cat


Tastes like chicken


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> who fucking cares?


Couldn't care less


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

merry fucking easter!!!


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

I Hate Rain


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

its sunny here


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Sunny here too


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

It snowed again


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

damn cold though


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

DAMN, still raining


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You've been banned


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

who been banned?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

we've been banned


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

all of us


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I Dare you!


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

to suck cack


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

eat my poopy


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

damn its cold


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

up here too


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its 78 here...


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

few snowflakes today


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sooooooo nice out  :fluffy:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

i am drunk


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

on *SUNDAY NIGHT*?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

no work tomorrow


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

flyers game tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> on *SUNDAY NIGHT*?



technically monday morning :loser:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Pewp On Face


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

bored im growing


----------



## neo (Apr 11, 2004)

i got laid


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wish i did


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SERmonkey65 said:


> I Dare you!


 You're now banned!


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

was it good?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

new fog pics


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

just dropped statics


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bottles arefor babies...


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

spray, spray, spray


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Coco's a ***


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

I made doody


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sr20's are overrated...


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

:jawdrop: How dare you?  j/k


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ha ha ha


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

that was funny


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oral sex sucks!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

are you nuts??????


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

no it doesnt


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

maybe for him^^


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

megaseth said:


> no it doesnt



i know. him= :dumbass:


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

That Yo Chick?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

that yo momma


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

who my momma?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> who my momma?



5th grade shit...


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

Hickory Dickory Dock


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Mini_GTR said:


> Hickory Dickory Dock


coco loves cock


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

^Man thats funny!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

coco loves me


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

Squeeky toy fun


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

i dont like


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

your band sucked!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

phillies/flyers really suck (interchangeable) :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

they always suck


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> they always suck


no they don't


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sleep sounds good :asleep:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> no they don't



haha i dunno


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

wheres its at? 
(chris tucker style)


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Where's what at?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

The Whistlers Got.....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

whistlers got what?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

Got That Wooooooooo!!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

when you wanna.....______________


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> when you wanna.....______________


fuck, lemme know...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wanna fuck who???


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Die Douche bags


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

alty02 said:


> Die Douche bags


yourgirl needs one...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

alty02 said:


> Die Douche bags


 Eat shit motherfucker


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

[irish accent]Cranky are we?[/irish accent]


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Coco said:


> [irish accent]Cranky are we?[/irish accent]


Sounds like it.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

tax deadline approaching....


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> tax deadline approaching....


Already spent it


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

havent filed yet.....


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

got refunds already!!!


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

gotta send it!!!


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

better get busy


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

<--- one procrastinatin' foo!


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Need an extension?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

need more deductions


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

don't we all?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i need cash...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like pizza


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so do i


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

yeah me 2


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

but vegetables suck


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> but vegetables suck



coco loves cucumbers...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

barf, mental image


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

need walbro pump!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

also motor mounts!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

need disco potato


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> You're now banned!


that's not nice


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

god bless america


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> need disco potato


Yeah, Yeah, Yeah!!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

close this thread?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i love badgers!!!


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

damn dirty apes


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nissan Sentra GXE


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

My 100th post! :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my 2,754th post!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

my 1435th post!!!


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

my 540th post


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

what a whore!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Coco said:


> what a whore!


so's chimmikes girl...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

who is not?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> so's chimmikes girl...


Thats Funnnnnnnnny SHIT


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

funny shit good!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> funny shit good!


i feel loved


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda still posting..


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

He's a bastard.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

try cutting him


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Coco is God


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

of butt sechs


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> Coco is God


of anal reapers!!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you fucked who??????


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i fucked you!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> i fucked you!!!


didnt feel it!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

cause im small!!!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

im the opposite


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

It's my turn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

*oh hell*

bend over biaaaatch!!!!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

exit only here!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> exit only here!!!


I'm not gay!!!!!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sometimes we question!!!???


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> Coco is God


 No I'm not.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

"Dr. this burns!!!!"


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/\ It will not!


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

nope no way


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sounds pretty gay.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You're pretty gay


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

smells like fish


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

it keeps going


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

and going and........


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hey. post. whore


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Let's Go Flyers!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Eat shit Flyers!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

smells like tuna


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

close her legs!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

take that back


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

Dont Ban Me!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^ Needs more posts


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

future whore.......

























me


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Keep dreaming, boi.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sleep causes dreams!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

don't wake up


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

morning wood rocks


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

huh? morning WOOD=======) ????


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

impotent turd burglar


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

impotentcy would suck


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

godfather of BLOW!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

blow this bish!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

post up, whore!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

but of course


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

you say steak?!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

like it raw


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

out on love....


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

someone say steak?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I hate repetition


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You hate repetition?


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

what the hell


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I hate repetition


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i hate vegetables


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thread *still* going???


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

It'll never stop


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

goes on and on ....






doah!!!!!!!!!!!! that was four werds


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

..didnt get-it up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

^^^ Someone's having preblems


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Need some Viagra?


----------



## TommehSC (Mar 1, 2004)

suck me beautiful.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i want dirty.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

<just took shower


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

< gonna eat breakfast


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

<goin to work


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

<leaving from work


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

no more avatar


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

got another one


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

almost 4000 posts!!!!


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

close to 2000


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

closer to 1000


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

raking leaves sucks


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

no not there


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

dodgers kickin ass :thumbup:


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

rebuilding my shop :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

need Paris naked


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

beeaatting myyyy meeaaatt


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

didnt wanna phuck!!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

this post whoring????


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

counts going higher


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

four hundred seventy


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

two hundred thirty


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

hundred eighty four


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

^Weak Post count


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I do agree.


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm getting there


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

post whores rule!!!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

Kings Of Comedy!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Cedric the Entertainer


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

monty python rulez!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

so does Shaft!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Missed this thread


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

mistaken post twice


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

New Goat=muscle!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

i dont combrende


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

someone say postwhore?


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

damn this thread


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

is still up


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

what happened to


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

the "NEW" look?!


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

have no idea


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

can be changed


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

bring it back!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you can, duh!!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

what what what?!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

cant tell you


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

why not bro?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

only 3 werds...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hotnissanbabe2003 said:


> why not bro?



you are hot :showpics:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

click right here


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I need $600


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

nevermind cant change...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

BOOOOOO! that suct...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Post whore alert!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

woohooo thats me


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you are hot :showpics:


thank you sir!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

be back soon


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

What's up y'all?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

not much bitch!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

nothing here either...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Going to lunch...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Work sucks ass


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Lunch was great!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

had a burger :thumbdwn:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Had Mexican flautas :thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

forgot about lunch...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

taqueria tacos mmmm


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i want tacos...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I am hungry


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i am bumpin240sx


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck pop ups


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

goin to dinner


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

potentially longest thread


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

please dont lie


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

this should die


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You should die.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

whos got munchies? :crazy:


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

not me capitan


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

20 more minutes


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

beats whore thread


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

/\ post number 666


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

pancakes for supper


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

earlier steakn ribs...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> earlier steakn ribs...


now eatin chilli!!!


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

bangin your mom^


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

¿¿¿ moms makin chilli???


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

mine mine mine!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Die stupid thread


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

thread will LIVE!!!!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Postin for count?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Badger Badger Badger


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Blanks gay ex!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/\ Ban Ban Ban!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

joke joke joke


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> Blanks gay ex!


 Its Black GaySex!!!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

/\
oh, sounds awesome.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

No it doesn't!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> joke joke joke


no no no


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> Badger Badger Badger


ban this bitch!


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

what the hell


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

throw away Hung!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i am "hung"...


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

liike an ox


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Got large cox


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

nissmax88 said:


> Got large cox


shut up loser


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

barney must not


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm king dingaling


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

you wish man!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i know woman


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

i've got nothin'


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

bang i win


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

no you don't


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

penut butter balls


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^dude from RoadTrip


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hotnissanbabe2003 said:


> no you don't



your still hot :kiss:


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

never seen her


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

I am astroboy


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Really? Who Knew?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

you tell me...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hanson was cool


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

what the hell?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

[hypnotizing voice]Go To Sleep..[/hypnotizing voice]


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

need more snooze :asleep:


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

must not die!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

young hot poontang


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

oh yeah buddy


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

what's for lunch?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

poontang sounds good


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

ice ice baby


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm getting hot.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ice for lunch?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

ice for breakfast


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

not very nutritious


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

ice is yummy


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

birthday is tomorrow


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

happy early birthday


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Belated Birthdays Better


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

how old tommorow?


----------



## Diku (Apr 21, 2004)

You love cock.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> happy early birthday


thank you princess


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Belated Birthdays Better


screw you OPIUM


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> happy early birthday


give birthday head


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Dry said:


> how old tommorow?


twenty years old :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Diku said:


> You love cock.


go to hell :thumbdwn:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

SERmonkey65 said:


> give birthday head


very good idea :cheers:


----------



## Diku (Apr 21, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> go to hell :thumbdwn:


eat a dick :thumbup:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

your sisters hot.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

your sisters dick???


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Do contractions count?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

OT's picked up!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

..in the library..


----------



## Diku (Apr 21, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> OT's picked up!!!


because of me


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dont get cocky


----------



## Diku (Apr 21, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> dont get cocky


suck my cocky?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

bull cocky moose?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Diku said:


> suck my cocky?


toss my salad


----------



## Diku (Apr 21, 2004)

SERmonkey65 said:


> toss my salad


jelly or syrup




lol


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

i prefer syrup!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

so do i


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this's getting boring


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

so dont play


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

you party pooper


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

im eaten steak!!!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

my mentor is blankgazek


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

gives me gas


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

give yourself gas


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

dont drink pee


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the loosest anus


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

raging hard on


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

new deli pannido


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

raging soft penis


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Deli Trio Pannido


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ what he said!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

tacos rule all


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

no habla fransois


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

moderators destroy dreams


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

moderators are gods


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

some are dicks


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

cant disagree there


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

specially new ones


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like most


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I love ass!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Am I hated?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

no way coco!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^i second that


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

not by me!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Thank you guys.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

everyone loves coco


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

coco equals homie


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

feeling the love...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate you...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you're in denial.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Coco said:


> you're in denial.


my therapists agrees


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> my therapists agrees


give me number????


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

area code 976


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

how about lotto?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

lose every time


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

aw crap it!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

man on fire


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Willam hung's MTV


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

im gonna puke


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

word up kids


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

jessica simpsons hot...(^^^^^ ^^^^^)


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

your mom is


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

my neighbor is!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

itsy bitsy spider?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Dan-zig said:


> your mom is



5th grade cutdown haha


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 24, 2004)

this is nuts


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

suck dees nuts!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> suck dees nuts!!!



only on weekends


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

well todays saturday!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

go try chimmike...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i h8 chimmike!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hes cool offline.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> i h8 chimmike!!!


 please see above...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i understand why


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

we still cool??? :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love you :kiss:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

awwww. so cute... :woowoo:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> awwww. so cute... :woowoo:


gonna puke again


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

klitschko whooped ass!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

still cant sleeeeeeeeeeeep!!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I <3 RB20det


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I need coffee


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I <3 RB20det


i <3 GA16DET


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I <3 4zc1


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

I <3 whoring


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

oohhh me too!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i love whores...


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

we love U


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i need RDH.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

whoring is fun


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i have RHO...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm a noob!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

i hate n00bs


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i hate words


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

i loved you


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

loved who, me?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

yes you idiot!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/\ Suck *MY* Lugnuts!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Kill for pills


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Pills to kill


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

some pills kill


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

drink ma piss


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

this never ends


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

too many whores


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

why, thank you!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

it's raining outside


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

it's hot outside


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

its wet inside


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

your disgusting man


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

lick the tip


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

<---Case of Mundays.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Coco said:


> <---Case of Mundays.



right behind you


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^Behind him? eeewwww!


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

all night long


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

nissmax88 said:


> ^Behind him? eeewwww!


you filthy mcnasty


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you ass sperlunker


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm eating wendy's


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

wendys a whore


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i hate school


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

school hates you


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

School House Rock?


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

had Wendy's today


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

was it good


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

very good, thanks.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

It was excellent


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

now I'm hungry


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

you should be...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

...damn post whore


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

ban double posters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

You whore hater!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he is jealous


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

whore hater dayo


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm not jealous


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

jealous you are


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

post whore wannabe!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

no way jose


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

name is kevin


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

guess my name


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

your name tom?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

good guess ken :thumbup:


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

who am I?


----------



## uncnissan2004 (Apr 23, 2004)

little monkey boy


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

CV replacement time :thumbdwn:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

that sounds fun.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

WU TANG CLAN


likes tea and


crumpets with butter



[[didnt feel like posting 3 times.]]


----------



## uncnissan2004 (Apr 23, 2004)

didn't know that


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

now you do.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

thugs eat crumpets?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Dizee rascal does


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

it's too hot


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

being banned sucked


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

learn your lesson?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

banned is fun!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I go next??????


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I double posted!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> it's too hot


yes you are! :idhitit:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

IBTL equals Bannation!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm sooooo tired


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

go to sleep


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

just woke up!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

not you, Bumpin


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i know that..


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm at work


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

whats your point?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

where is everyone


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

im at home...


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

so am I...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

who's Masturbating Batboy


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

in a dorm :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

at my desk


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> who's Masturbating Batboy


my old avatar


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

it's wednesday here...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

here he is


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

ha ha ha


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

oh my god!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

he's having fun!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

seems like it


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

go batboy go!!!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

look! he's cummin!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

you'd like that


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

skeet skeet skeet!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

no i don't


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

he'll never come...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

fuzzy bat balls


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

blue bat balls...


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

no bat balls


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

No Bat Balls!?!?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im afraid so


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

he he he....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

its my turn


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

to do what?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

the funky chicken


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

spare us, please.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

spare ribs please!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm a []D[][]V[][]D


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

whatever you say


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

E.T. phone home.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

call jim rome


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

no dial tone


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

plug it in


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

stick it in


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

did it work?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

not enough time


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

who likes porno???


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

dog gone it!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

30 more minutes


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

2 more minutes


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

sucks for me


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

1 more minute


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

minute til what?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

ohhhh, got it


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

no double posting...


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

too late now!!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> no double posting...


can't help it...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

your a punk!!!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

..I'm a WHORE!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> who likes porno???



chimmike loves it


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

its shower time! :fluffy:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

prison shower sex??? :thumbup:


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

squeeze your cheeks


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dropped the soap...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

fresh and clean


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

damn that hurts...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

food is good


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

turn your head


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

is it really?


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

beer is better


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sex is better


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

oral, anal, vaginal???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blankgazex loves chimmike. hahahah (jk)


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> oral, anal, vaginal???


yes, yes, yes


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I prefer socks


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

read my title!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha i know...


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I'm Bat man


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

really! I am.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Hellooooo Anybody Here!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

i am up


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

It's quiet tonight


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

yes it is


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

almost too quiet


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

chirp, chirp, chirp


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

tumbleweed blows through


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love downshifting


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm here now :thumbup:


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

w00t! rock on


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i love downshifting


i doo too


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

its da bomb


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it ISNT cheating.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

my thoughts exactly


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> it ISNT cheating.


it never was


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

some would disagree


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nissmax88 said:


> some would disagree


yea, they're dumbasses


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

they are sad


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

SERmonkey65 said:


> they are sad


very much so


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

they have automatics... :thumbdwn:


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^lol, most likely


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

stupid crappy automatics


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

time to whore


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SERmonkey65 said:


> time to whore



whoring gets old


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^ your point is


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> whoring gets old


i have goals


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

<shooting for 600


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

to break 1000 >


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

automatic doesnt suck


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

yes it does


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

like a hoover


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

that's good one


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

were almost there


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

woot! 8 more


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I Have Won!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

won at what?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Reply number 1000!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i don't care


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

oh I see


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

yes i do


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

going to bed:asleep:


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

good nite monkey


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Yo tengo hambre


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

<POST 600 w00t!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Yo tengo hambre


mmmm taco bell


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

conan is funny


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

good night guys :asleep:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> conan is funny


Québec hates him


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Québec sucks Ass!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

si, que pasa?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Vato Gato Locos!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Micheal Jordan Roolz!!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

goin to work!!!


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

got finals soon


----------



## uncnissan2004 (Apr 23, 2004)

North Carolina RULES!

(edit: that's where MJ played: UNC)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

who's Michael Jordan?


----------



## uncnissan2004 (Apr 23, 2004)

you're so funny


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

vaseline and hair


----------



## uncnissan2004 (Apr 23, 2004)

what the hell?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm eating chips


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

i'm very bored


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

then do something


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

eating krispy kreme


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

studying for final


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

trolling the forums


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

thinking about sex


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

going to wawa


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

aw man, i


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

just busted some


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

serious ass.........what


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

better then smellin'


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

your own brand


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ I smell postwhore!


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

sorry had too


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you HAD to?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> who's Michael Jordan?


a baseball player


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

chill out speedricer :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

go speedricer go


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

finals really suck.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

couldnt agree more


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

school really sucks


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i second that


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

no classes left


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

congratufuckenlations lucky bastard


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

two finals left


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

lunch is good


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

just ate some


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

what'd you have?


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

good tuna salad


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hot fuckin pockets...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

el pollo loco


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

Yo Quero Fajita


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

jack inda box


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

yo soy guapo


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

eres un bolillo


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

chupa mi verga


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

No se ve


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

< not that advanced


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Can't see it!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

speak fucking english!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

whats fucking english?


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

What the fuck!?!?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

18th street homez~!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

mi vida loca


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> whats fucking english?



oh! oh! oh!


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Statistics class sucks!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes it does.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

death to Statistics!!! :cheers: :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

die satan scum


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

death to smoochie


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

fuckin weird movie...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

mine! mine! mine!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate 3werds


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i love 3 werds...


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

ban you failure!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

love my RHO


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

Omae wa baka!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i got NRB... :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

SATs pwn me


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

whats ur score???


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

taking it saturday


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ha ha youngins!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

doobie doobie doo!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> taking it saturday



i got 1100...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

how bout everyone???


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

who like posts?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

i need coffee


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

P.I. girls want!


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

73 pages'n counting


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

sorry, strippers sleeping...


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

when awake ok????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

they are males


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Bach42T said:


> 73 pages'n counting


37 for me


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

why is that


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1100th post. yay


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

i got #1000!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> why is that


30 per page


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

74th page here...


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

my cellphone kool...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hangup and drive


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

am not drivin


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

am not stupid


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i knew that


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

not another HONDA!!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

new avatar ken?


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

I want P.I.jins!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

4 months longer


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

XE's plain jane


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i got paid


----------



## uncnissan2004 (Apr 23, 2004)

good how much?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

enough for bills


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

get paid tomorrow


----------



## uncnissan2004 (Apr 23, 2004)

no spendin money?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i hate money


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

8am final tomorrow


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

im off tomarrow...


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> 8am final tomorrow



mine's in microeconomics :balls:


----------



## uncnissan2004 (Apr 23, 2004)

will take MACROeconomics


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

government and politics :banhump:


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

just bought beer

:cheers:


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

off to work....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i am unemployed


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

are you broke?


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

hes a joke


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sell on ebay....


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

time to study!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just finished finals :fluffy:


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

fluffy :fluffy: loves me


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

hal :hal: loves me


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

hal wants cocknballs


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Hal pwnz newbs


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

hei di fitj!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

now im scared


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

run and hide


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

... cower in fear?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey Baby, LOOK!!!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Big...red...X


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

blood sugar=148


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

no more avatar


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Buy new one?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i think not


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

he pees purple


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

and shits monkeys


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

a pees poo


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

doesnt make sense


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

what you talkin


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Longest thread ever?


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

worst thread evAr!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

prescription drugs rock


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

i like vicodin


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

me likey druggy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drugs are gay


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> I'm really gay



truth comes out!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha nice job


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

nice hand job?


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

another work week.....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

nose and grindstone


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

< doesnt wanna work


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

your avatar sucks


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

almost lunch time


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i hate you


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

never ending thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

DIE THREAD DIE :fluffy:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Spurs beat Lakers :banhump:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Bubba loves Kobe


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

accounting final sucked


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^^^

Topic breaking jackleg


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Freek A Leek


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

sneak a peek


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^^

Better Job posting


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

^^hop jobs alot^^^


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

< needs a haircut


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

ice ice baby


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

15 more minutes


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

need a smoke


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah me too


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

bunch of weaklings


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I need Ice


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Coco said:


> bunch of weaklings



U shattap U


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> bunch of weaklings


Ur a Chode


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

no im not


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

still too hot


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

should go work


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

no more WORK!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

but i'm not


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i am horny


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i am blake


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

make 7-up yours!!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you=teh suck


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

far fig newton


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i'm rick james


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^ Ban him now!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

hurry up man!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

poor rick james


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> ^ Ban him now!


never never never!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I live here


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

get out bitch!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

say what ho?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

STFU stupid NEWB!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

not newb dammit!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Newbie Newbie Newbie!!!


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

close this thread


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

why close it???


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you are mean


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

it's getting old


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

respect my authoritah!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

don't close thread


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i like it!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it is fun


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Choke A Bitch


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

laughing out loud


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

what the fuck?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chapelle show dawg???


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yo comprendo senior


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

spanish forum here


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this thread sucks!!!


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

not another honda!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

yeaa! hwhat? Okay!


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

3 name sux0r


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> this thread sucks!!!


been said already


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^^so has that


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Can I join???


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Close this thread?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Dan-zig said:


> not another honda!



danzig loves hondas...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Never close thread


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you dirty whores


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

another work day


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

thread lives forever


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

going to school


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

^^^ Just finished semester^^^ :cheers:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I hate finals!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> I hate finals!!!



i love summer...


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> I hate finals!!!


bombed stats final


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

cut my leg


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ok i will


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i hate polls


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

polls hate you ^


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

polls got closed


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

too many polls


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

stripper poles rule!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

thread too long


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

should be longer


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Longer is better


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wider is better


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bigger is better


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

what about girls???


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

then vice versa???


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

better is bigger???¿¿¿


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

widebody beats elongated


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

about girls still???


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> wider is better


pontiac kinda sucks


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

not kinda, mostly


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> not kinda, mostly


ehh, sure ok

60 seconds sux


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's still going!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

damn 60 seconds!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^^ thats kinda gross ^^^


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

keep it goin


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

going and going


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and never stopping


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

until its locked


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

dont lock it


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

it keeps going!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just like him


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

hef's the man


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Keep Bangin Hoes :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i want sex


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

and so i


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

i do too


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

but i don't


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

pimpin ain't easy


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

you dont, why?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

hes's michael jackson


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> hes's michael jackson


that's just wrong


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yes you're right


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

michael jackson's hot


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

you're a queer


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> michael jackson's hot


oh...my...god


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

crazy weird thread


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

not crazy enough


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

everyones so quiet


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i hear crickets


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

back 2 back


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

fuck my job


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

fuck my school!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

fuck my life!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

guess who's back?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Who is back?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Tom Brokaw and


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> fuck my life!


just fuck me :thumbup:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Flying V said:


> Tom Brokaw and


The Brady Bunch


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

need quit smoking


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

harder than looks


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

never got started


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

rims back on


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

piaa's are in


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Catz are off


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

need CF hood.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

camber bolts installed


----------



## CERBERUS XE (Feb 2, 2004)

I think its a whale.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

CERBERUS XE said:


> I think its a whale.




should be banned :thumbup:


----------



## CERBERUS XE (Feb 2, 2004)

Forest Gump once said “Sometimes I guess their just aren’t enough rocks”, but with irontom it could be marbles.


----------



## CERBERUS XE (Feb 2, 2004)

And am I the only one who thinks its a whale.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

3 words dumbass...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

CERBERUS XE said:


> And am I the only one who thinks its a whale.


fucked up rotation


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

cerberus smokes crack


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> cerberus licks crack


there thats better


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

yall are some...


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

dumb pathetic fools


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

240sxcoupe said:


> yall are some...


veterans...stfu no0b


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dirty ass bitches???


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

every fucking 60 seconds


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ u fucked up


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

that message sux...


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

^^^

Viva La BlankgazeX


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Somone's gonna die


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

viva la ghostbusters!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

possessing hot chicks :fluffy:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^^^

Has control issues


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^^ has computer issues...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Buffalo rocks hard


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

buffalo sucks ass!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Bills will win


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

only 4 games...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

games in October


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Sharks will win


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

2 more hours


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

beer in hand

:cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thread was dying!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

no friggin way


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it wont happen...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

go to sleep


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

waiting for you...:kiss:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

what the fock?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh yes, baby...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you disgust me


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Flyers win cup


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

so bored today


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

mosey your way


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hockey really sucks


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

***since i hafta wait sixty seconds to post ill do it all on here***
all you honda....



losers sucks dick....



fuck you and...



your loud exhuast.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

goddamn strut mounts!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

rocky road ice-cream


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn outta beer


I'm going to be pissed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I need beer!!!!!!!!!!!!
I need alkyhaul!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ok that was more than 3 words but when you run out of beer who can count???????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

240sxcoupe said:


> ***since i hafta wait sixty seconds to post ill do it all on here***
> all you honda....
> 
> 
> ...


no hondas here


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

im still pissed


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love you :kiss: ^^^^^


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I feel better


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

big big titties!!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

tequila is good.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i am back


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

no one cares.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

thats not nice


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

it is fun


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

cant argue that


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what a nite


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Got that right


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that really rhymes


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it is early


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

exhaust comes tuesday!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yay maryland yay!


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

notanotherhonda

there are fools...


with hondas here...


they dont admit...


to that shit...


on here, dammit...


go in s13 thread...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

this is endless


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

No it isn't!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

werk sucks ass


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I <3 babies


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

im eating dinner


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dead babies here!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

very good weekend :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

240sxcoupe said:


> notanotherhonda
> 
> there are fools...
> 
> ...



notanotherhonda isnt 3werds


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Was tust du?


...


Spiel ein Spiel!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

speak engrish yo!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> speak engrish yo!!!


what is engrish?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

lol try search...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

WeiBt du das?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> lol try search...


i did search

search brought chinaman

with no clothes

search no more


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> notanotherhonda isnt 3werds


i didnt count your name as the three words, i had to address you some how.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

not 3 werds


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

engrish is good!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NickZac said:


> i did search
> 
> search brought chinaman
> 
> ...



3 per post!!! :dumbass:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

240sxcoupe said:


> i didnt count your name as the three words, i had to address you some how.



not-another-honda


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

did you say engrish?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> WeiBt du das?


 ja ich weiB.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

240sxcoupe said:


> i didnt count your name as the three words, i had to address you some how.




just quote him :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

paul walker sucks


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

whats he suck?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> 3 per post!!! :dumbass:


3 words :dumbass:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

smilies don't count :dumbass:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> smilies don't count :dumbass:


they do :dumbass:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NickZac said:


> they do :dumbass:


But beer doesn't :cheers:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Nickzac stop whoring


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Nickzac stop whoring


I am whore


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

pick a name


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> pick a name


call me sugaboo


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

stop getting owned.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> stop getting owned.


i am unowned


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i own myself


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

issues are many


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

u and atligrl


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

yeah, stop whoring!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sorry, i'll leave


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

bout damn time


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

just be good


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

for your sake


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

dan-zig owns all


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

same time joined


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i got dan-zinged


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

time for bed


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

dont wanna work


----------



## uncnissan2004 (Apr 23, 2004)

my neck hurts


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ sorry to hear


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

eating my cereal


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

taking tux back


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> taking tux back


tux for what?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

picking up chicks


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

taking my time


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> picking up chicks


acting like 007


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

thinking of masterbation


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Irontom not danzinged.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

eating my lunsh.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Don't get heartburn


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I got RHO.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

tux for prom..


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> I got RHO.



reamed hot orifices


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nice weather today


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

wasnt my prom


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you in school?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> tux for prom..


so u bonned?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

that is correct


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm so proud


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


>



HA, you bastard


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Coco said:


> you in school?



who you asking?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> HA, you bastard



you love it


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

yeah I do


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

eating lucky charms


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

spreading my genes


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

ham for dinner


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

I got worms


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

worms have you


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

dumb and dumber


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Mini_GTR said:


> dumb and dumber



thinking same thing!


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

oh my god!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ shut up ***


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

watching flyers game


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

one more day...............


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

u r 2


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

flyers defeat lightning!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

bump bump bump


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

thank you b2k


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

went fishing today


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Exhaust is on!!!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Cat is on


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Headers are on!!!!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

post pics quickly!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

me no camera :thumbdwn:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

that's a bummer


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

dealership acting egregious


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

OT dead tonight...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

missing manifold bolt...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

love sucks ass


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i hear that...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NickZac said:


> love sucks ass


kinda sounds kinky


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

No not kinky 

Just very depressing


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NickZac said:


> No not kinky
> 
> Just very depressing



thats 6 words


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

3 words twice


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

give me break


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

been bad week


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

girl gotcha down???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you mean this

can still equal

six words...huh?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you mean this
> 
> can still equal
> 
> six words...huh?


thats 9 words...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

life gotma down

girls just part

9 words sorry


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

3 Per Post!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i said sorry


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

tom's offtopic nazi... ^^^


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

tom say zac


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

is post whore


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

we love you...:kiss:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

you knw this!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

now zac happy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh...not horny?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

well who isn't?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

happy/horny....difference?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I suppose not


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

go to bed


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i'm ok now


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

forums dead tonight :thumbdwn:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

going to work...


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

already at work :thumbdwn:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Slap pwnz you


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

just woke up


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

you lazy bastard


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

:showpics:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

searched for "shens"


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> :showpics:


not 3 words


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

call me Tom :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what's up tom


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Nick or Zack?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

call me zac


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

alirghty then Zac


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

feel the love


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

leaving the computer


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

bored at work


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

100 posts now


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

extra money today


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

canna have some?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

still not enough


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^^sprite is better^^^^


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

dont get dirty


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Loooooooooooooong ass thread


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sooooooooooooooooo. girls suck...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Made me horny!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Americal Idol = Fixed


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> sooooooooooooooooo. girls suck...


i hear that


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nothin like bubbly


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

surpassed 200 posts


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

flyers will win :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> flyers will win :thumbup:



hockey sucks ass


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hockey sucks ass



so do you :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

preagames too lmcuh


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^you are drunk


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

worlkim mon it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

out a likore


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

woo hoo! boobies!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i was trashed


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

fridays are slow


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

stuck at home


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

working till 8


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

8 on friday?

man that sucks


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, Saturday too.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that does suck


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

60+ hours/week


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

that's too much


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yes it is


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

got no choice


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

working friday night..... :thumbdwn:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

strut mount coming


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

it's the weekend :hal: :fluffy: :banana:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

damn bitchesn hoes


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

brand new day


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

forum's dead tonite


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

yes it is


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

someone is alive!!!!!!!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

barely, really tired


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

graduation party tommorrow


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^w00t
<work tommorrow


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

<------ like new avatar?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

today is saturday


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

here at 7am


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

here = work


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

work aint fun


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

working today sucks


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

back up top


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

die thread, die


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mowed my lawn


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Rain sucks ass


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

thread never stop


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

no it doesnt


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> going and going


Like he said


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i agree too


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

eaten froot loops


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck this threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeead


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

why say that?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

fuck yooooooooouuuuurrrr moooooooooooother


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

die eternal thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it never will


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

how much longer?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

who fucking knows!!!!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

not anytime soon


----------



## uncnissan2004 (Apr 23, 2004)

really hope not


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

2 more years!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> 2 more years!!!


more like 5


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NickZac said:


> more like 5


I give up


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Never give up


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

keep it alive


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

keep what alive?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

this horrible thread


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it deserves death


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

deaths too good.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm a contributor


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

soon me too.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

short shifter coming..........


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

mowed lawn today


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

was it fun?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I doubt it


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

danifilth said:


> was it fun?



no, too hot!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

see told ya


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apache's a daddy


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol true true


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

congratulations! post pics


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no pics = lies


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Whaddup Jay-lo?


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

yougot tabek idding


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nitrous solenoids suck


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

who is here?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

just you're mom :fluffy:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

who's your daddy? :banana:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

this the one????


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im your daddy!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you his daddy????????


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yes he is


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm his daddy


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm his daddy



be my daddy?


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

damn the rain


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

Fuckin gas prices!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I've been here


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

en tu nolgas


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

speak english doc!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

<-- hoping Flyers win!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

<~~almost got banned


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

banned for what?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> en tu nolgas


 you mean nalgas.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nalgas, nalgas, naglas


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you said naglas.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

si, tres veces


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

whats that mean?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yes three times......


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

what the hell???


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

finally going home...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

vaya con dios


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

damn spanish speakers


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

callate pinche buey


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

try german now...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

ok im done


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

stay with latinas :thumbup:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

gringos no saben.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hueros son pendejos


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

me haces reir


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what the fudge?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

no hablo espanol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

dead forum tonite


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

then go sleep


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

thanks for support


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

thread still going?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

thread been goin


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Renamed NickZack's Thead.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

love this thread
:kiss:


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

forum kinda dead


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

this thread sucks


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

TuFoteeSX said:


> this thread sucks


Kinda like this?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

six hundred whoring


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

mary had a


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

bastard baby boy


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

one week.................20!!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

kidney stones suck


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

you have them?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I have 1


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

heard they're painful


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

home from werk!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

little too painful


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

el worko sucketh


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

off thur fri...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

new car pics!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

3 nice rides


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

<--wants more feedback!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

my other ride


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

[redacted]'s shameless plugs


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i cant sleep


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

just one more


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

already saw, replied!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Milwaukee tools rock!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wtf a honda?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

where's a honda?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nice avatar *ban*


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what's a honda


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i drive honda


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

where's a honda


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> where's a honda?


why copy me?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

forgot u posted


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Attention Defficit Disorder


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

adult onset ADD


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

every damn day


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

who said that?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The KY Jellyman


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

KY warming Jellyman...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wow chicken wings


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

lube's takin ova


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slip and slide


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

holy testicle thursday


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

where chicken wings???


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ thats just dirty


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I feel pretty...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

got 99 problems...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh so pretty


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ good lookin out


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

holy thong thursday


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

dude, today's wednesday


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NickZac said:


> dude, today's wednesday



Not it's not. :dumbass:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i smell pwnage


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HA HA HA


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> Not it's not. :dumbass:


I was joking :dumbass:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NickZac said:


> I was joking :dumbass:



sure ya were


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

self pwnage rawks


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

that was hilarious


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

really I was


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Coco said:


> self love rawks



i fixed it...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

free lube rawks


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

where are people?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i'm at work


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

so am I


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

why so sad


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

gotta get away


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm a virgin


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

gotta cook dinner


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i'm a virgin


TMI!!!


----------



## asome_posome56 (Mar 29, 2004)

Long A$$ Thread


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

only 115 pages...


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

nice avatar blankgazex


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

thnx! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

flyers win OT...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> flyers win OT...



Get Flyered Up!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

phuck philly phools!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> phuck philly phools!!!



Imma "Philly Phool!"


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Well, I'm fucked.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

tampa pwnz philly...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

why you fucked?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

too many pranks?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> tampa pwnz philly...



where's the (devils)/(rangers)?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

this says all


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> where's the (devils)/(rangers)?


up your ass? :thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

goin to bed...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

way too early


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> goin to bed...


this for you --->


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

thats 4 werds... :loser:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

it was late


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> TMI!!


im only 15 -_-


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Been long time


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

damn those cicadas


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Lightning pwnz Fliers


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

holy fucking shit! :fluffy:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

woo hoo!!! yea...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Can't beleive it


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

cant believe what?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lightning wins division


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

calgary gonna win


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

lightning takes cup


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Lightning pwnz Fliers



Spelling pwnz you!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> Spelling pwnz you!


pwnz equals owns


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> pwnz equals owns


Flyer, not Fliers. :dumbass:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

spelling pwnz me :thumbup:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

miller genuine draft :cheers:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

old mud lite!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

drinking zima xxx orange


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Corona Extra here


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Lost at poker :balls:


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

man that sucks


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> man that sucks


yes it does


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

always next time


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RB26Maxima said:


> always next time


than loose again :fluffy:


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

ahh who cares


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> spelling pwnz me :thumbup:



..like i said.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Need More Posts!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Need More Posts!


no you dont


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Need More Posts!


Don't We All?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

anemic post count


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

another useless post! :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

free post!! woohoo!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> free post!! woohoo!!


shut up noob!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

im not noob -_-


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> im not noob -_-


your OT NOOB!!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

im a whore


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

so am I :fluffy:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I like whores! :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ooh la la..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Look at me!!! :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn all you


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

oh u ****.. :fluffy:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

hot date tonight


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> oh u ****.. :fluffy:



cock sucking lover :hal:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

this is childish -_-;;


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> this is childish -_-;;


yeah i guess... \(^o^)/


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

please close this


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

no can do.....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

its so fun


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> its so fun


hell yeah wiiiiiiii


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

just finished jogging


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

tired as hell


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

my teeth hurt (braces -_-)


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> my teeth hurt (braces -_-)


mine as well........ (damm braces >_<)


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

kill this thread!! :thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

no way... booooooo!!!!!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

3 w3rds forever


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

this thread rox...


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

this thread pwnz


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

so, got munchies?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

thread forever alive!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

mods pwn server


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

never dying thread


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Loki said:


> never dying thread


said it best


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

my car lives!


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

washed my car


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

200sxser96 said:


> washed my car


will do later


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

at work again


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

get to work


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

whats chode mean?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it's a penis


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bigger in girth


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

than in length


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

girth means NOTHING


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Van Halen rawks!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

agreeing with [redacted]


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

jeong sucks chode


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> jeong sucks chode


we all know


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

"Chode" is funny


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ive been reborn


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

my back hurts


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Sentras Eat Ricers


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like rice


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

with green eggs


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

with orange chicken


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

on wheat bread


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

rice w/ kimchi!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dont forget mustard


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

can't forget mustard!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i feel sick


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm fucken pissed!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I'm fucken pissed!


why is that?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

because i'm sick


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> why is that?


working too hard


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

g2g work now


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

studying for SAT..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

write stupid paper


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

also am sick


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

bet that sux


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

wanna go home!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

OT ownz all...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

240 owns squids


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ot ownz vsp3c


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

im only 15


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

leave me alone


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: 
:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: past your bedtime... :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i own blank


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i own blank


you are cool :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i own blank


i doubt that


----------



## Anti-Honda (May 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i doubt that


i own all your fucking asses, stfu. this thread owns me cuz it aint three words.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

look whos back


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

ban him please


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Anti-Honda said:


> i own all your fucking asses, stfu. this thread owns me cuz it aint three words.



honduh pwnz yuo!


----------



## Anti-Honda (May 25, 2004)

Flying V said:


> ban him please


why


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

he always does


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Anti-Honda said:


> i own all your fucking asses, stfu. this thread owns me cuz it aint three words.


STFU repeat noob!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> STFU repeat noob!


 what the fuck???


----------



## Anti-Honda (May 25, 2004)

flying v i was only messing, sorry, i forgot to add the j/k part.  anyways, i knew soem of yall would figure it out who it was due to my name. anyways, i have 2 more names lined up in case i get banned. i thought this is ot where anything goes, so here i am running my mouth, saying stupid shit and i still get banned. in the technical, ill just help. damn the s13 threads became gay. oh well, time to help and in the ot thread, time to flame and whatever else i do.


----------



## Anti-Honda (May 25, 2004)

Flying V said:


> what the fuck???


lol, i was wondering wtf he meant by that? repeat what??? no problem, ill repeat dickzac, STFU.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Anti-Honda said:


> lol, i was wondering wtf he meant by that? repeat what??? no problem, ill repeat dickzac, STFU.


honda hater wannabe


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Anti-Honda said:


> flying v i was only messing, sorry, i forgot to add the j/k part.  anyways, i knew soem of yall would figure it out who it was due to my name. anyways, i have 2 more names lined up in case i get banned. i thought this is ot where anything goes, so here i am running my mouth, saying stupid shit and i still get banned. in the technical, ill just help. damn the s13 threads became gay. oh well, time to help and in the ot thread, time to flame and whatever else i do.


Laughing Out Loud


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

peace on NF


----------



## Anti-Honda (May 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> honda hater wannabe


lol, anyways, plz explain why i am a wannabe? when i think of hate and hondas, it reminds me of the unfair match ups i had with honda shitvics and gayludes. they were not breakfast, lunch, or dinner, they were DESSERT.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Anti-Honda said:


> lol, anyways, plz explain why i am a wannabe? when i think of hate and hondas, it reminds me of the unfair match ups i had with honda shitvics and gayludes. they were not breakfast, lunch, or dinner, they were DESSERT.


So you aren't the original guy with the user name HondaHater? My bad. Which is why I called you repeat newbie because they keep having new user names. Each time they make a new user name, they start over as a noob again hence repeat newbie. Now back to three words. 

Mis Taken Identity


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

date was boring


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Three Werds Idiots!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

had to clarify


----------



## Anti-Honda (May 25, 2004)

you clarified shit


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Do that elsewhere :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sorry bout that


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NickZac said:


> So you aren't the original guy with the user name HondaHater? My bad. Which is why I called you repeat newbie because they keep having new user names. Each time they make a new user name, they start over as a noob again hence repeat newbie. Now back to three words.
> 
> Mis Taken Identity


thats hondahater......dumbass


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

don't be hatin


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NickZac said:


> don't be hatin


he's right though


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

fine, correct me


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NickZac said:


> fine, correct me


Loki already did


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

back from work! :fluffy:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

welcome back bish


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NickZac said:


> HondaHater





Loki said:


> thats hondahater


what's the difference?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NickZac said:


> what's the difference?



same gay ass!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Loki said:


> thats hondahater......dumbass


you contradicted yourself


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NickZac said:


> you contradicted yourself


please stfu zacHARY


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you said please...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

You said...you


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i said chode...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i say tomato


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

still say chode!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

you're a chode


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

so damn true...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

laugh out loud


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

need more horsepower


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

need more sleep


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah same here.... :asleep:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sleep when dead


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

three day weekend :cheers:


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

need more sex


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

^^^why hookers exist


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

pass on crabs!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

and other STD's


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

one minor obstacle....


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you got herpes!!!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

no love blisters


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

herpes is love


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i love herpes


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

herpes pwnz vsp3c


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

thats just dirty


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> herpes pwnz vsp3c


what's ur point??


----------



## Anti-Honda (May 25, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> what's ur point??


lol his point is that you are riddled with herpes


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ fucked up rotation


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

3 werds bish!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

ya'll are crazy! :crazy:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

too many stickies!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

not enough stickies


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ok need more...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's a sticky!!!!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

good observation skills!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

thanks for noticing!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

no problemo bigguy!!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

its cigarette time


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

cigs suck ass!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> its cigarette time


time to quit


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

<==3 weeks clean


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

smoked cigar saturday...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

NickZac said:


> <==3 weeks clean


penis weeks clean?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> penis weeks clean?


ab so lutely!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> penis weeks clean?




funny ass shiat!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> funny ass shiat!!!


why all stickys?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

FCS is hater...


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Stop The Madness!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

buh bye stickies!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mods please sticky


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

not enough sticlies...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

trust no one


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

my thread rocks.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you are god


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

no ass kissing


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

kiss my ass!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

youd like that


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

yes i would!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

gross dude, gross


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

listen willy wonka...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

good day sir


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

got golden ticket???


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

tastes like schnozberries


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

veruca salt rocks!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

long ass thread


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

indeed it is


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

deserves the award


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

might win it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lionel got OWNED! :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

guy from Thundercats?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

again and again...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

SNARF pwnz lional...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

god dammit, snarf


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

he will return


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

under what name???


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

he wont tell


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

we'll know soon


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

should call Cheetara


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

went too far


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

cheetara is hotness!!! :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yes she is


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

who is she?!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Thundercat babe


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OH!!!!!! I know!!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

bumpin eats dick


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

what the hell?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> bumpin eats dick


gettin mad homie?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> gettin mad homie?


he likes you


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

throw down coming!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> gettin mad homie?


me? mad? nah!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Loki said:


> he likes you


this is true :cheers:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hondahater's back! (again)!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> this is true :cheers:


your so kind :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> your so kind :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i am hungry


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> i am hungry


milk and cookies


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i am hungry


have a snickers!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hes in bed :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

always the bell


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

cold water OWNS...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

sleep is necessary


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

gtg sleep night!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

just woke up


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

ultimate breakfast sandwhich? :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mmm breakfast sandwitch


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

now im hungry


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

I am too


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

gimme some food


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

get your own


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

gimme food bitches


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

really really hungover...


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm still drunk


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

from last night


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vector03 said:


> from last night


keep em coming!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

breakfast...beer....pizza


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm an asshole


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yes you are


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

thanks for agreeing


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

most welcome sir


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

you're too kind


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

U2 kiss already


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

we love eachother


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Loki said:


> U2 kiss already


your just jelous


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

he is lonely


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i need love


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

mmm beef jerky


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm 2 legit


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i never noticed


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah me neither


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

go hammer go


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

run a train


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i hate trains


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

they hate you


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

ate too much


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

sucks for you


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

so so true


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

just ate PIZZA


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

proud of you


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he is not


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

maybe he is?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

in your dreams


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yes i am


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

yes u am?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

go me go!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

yea...umm...riiiiiiiiight


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

bump for saturday!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

u that bored?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i guess so


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

i hate idlepimps


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

what is idlepimps?


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

An addicting game


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

please post link...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

must sign up


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

will do, thanks!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i just did


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

is it addicting?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RB26Maxima said:


> is it addicting?


its fucking gay


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

yea i kno


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

im bored tho


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

RB26Maxima said:


> im bored tho


bored? play WORMS


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

pass dat link


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

dont know it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Loki said:


> dont know it


word worm party (demo)


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

fat nekkid women!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

please ban him


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

superbeagle pwnz all


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

cant ban me!!!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

sure about that?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i got laid!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

as did i!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

with a girl?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

inna hot tub


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

with a girl!?!?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

:waving: AIM Chat Room!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

no, a sheep


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

OMG u 2!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

every damned day! :thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sheep in hottub???


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

actually a gurl

sorry to dissapoint


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

look at me!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> sheep in hottub???


/l\ = a nasty mess


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

SERmonkey65 said:


> /l\ = a nasty mess


 eww thats gross


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

IM for chat :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

u left room?!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm still there


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im so sleepy


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

rise and shine!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

shit, shower, shave


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im awake now...... :fluffy:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

hate working weekends


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> hate working weekends


especially memorial day


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i got gas


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NickZac said:


> i got gas


why the face?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

burrito=painful gas


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

tom got owned


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

in other thread


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

me want turbo.....


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

psulemon said:


> in other thread


kiss my ass


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

psulemon said:


> me want turbo.....



i want bigger!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

who's cooking out?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hate fucking PC!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

crashed evo 8!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

just went swimming


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

home from werk!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

hypercos are coming!!!!!!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

WTF are hypercos?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

best fuckin springs


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

fo da B13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!j/k


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I see Thnx!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

thread getting GAY :fluffy:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

join the GB


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Loki's been gay :banana:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> thread getting GAY :fluffy:


 you're getting gay.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^fo real dogg


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn outta beer


(wow think i posteed this before on this thread)<~~~does not count against 3 word limit lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> damn outta beer
> 
> 
> (wow think i posteed this before on this thread)<~~~does not count against 3 word limit lol



3 words DAMMIT!!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i got beer


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i _had_ beer


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah me too


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

feelin' kinda good :crazy:


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

i gotta shit


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> i gotta shit


 :tmi:_*TOO MUCH INFORMATION *_ :tmi:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you're getting gay.


you're already GAY


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hi me again :waving:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> hi me again :waving:



Hi to U :dumbass:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

deprived of sleep


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

light the grill


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

get the beer


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

party over here :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

and chicks here


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

party at Loki's :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

no gays allowed.!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

gay means DRIFT240!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

why's he gay?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i said so :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

loki is newb


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

noob that owns :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

owns no one


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> owns no one


i own YOU


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

to many 240'ers...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

not enough 200's


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

few 240'ers OWNinator's


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mine mine mine!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

slipping clutches suck


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

peanut butter M&M's


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chicken wings rock!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

this pimp truck


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

lightning is hottness!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

6 speed too..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

link quit working


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

works for me


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it still works


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> this pimp truck


sweet ass truck


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'd drive it


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

anyone miss me?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

who are you?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

we all did


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> who are you?


that one guy


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hes that dude


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

now I remember


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

with the thing


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

and that shirt


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

and those pants.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

nice shoes though


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nice hair cut


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i hate it


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

looks likea moron


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

like a turtle


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I need job.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

suck a dick


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

bet you would


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so much hate


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

leads to suffering


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

and to death


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i certainly approve


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

bust a move


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

start to groove


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^that was smooth


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

strike a pose


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

needa new avatar?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bored all day


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sieze the moment


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> needa new avatar?


how can I?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

click link dumbass!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

be sweet sweetie


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> be sweet sweetie


get to work!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ah dammit, ok


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

fargin sneaky bastage


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> click link dumbass!


from UserPC how?!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> ah dammit, ok


hehe, i win!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

having EQ withdrawals


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> having EQ withdrawals


use this avatar ===>


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you happy now!?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

yes i am!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

still bored though


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

wanted him mad


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

one-hundred by eighty


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thanks much mang


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

hope you like


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it'll do :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

oh, thanks alot


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im using it :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

well.......alright then


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm so full


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

full of what?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

full of sh!t


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

like irontom boy


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

toms a girl!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Omg! Liek Really!?!?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

like so totally!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

oh for sherr


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

im so popular!!!!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> toms a girl!!!


better than ghey


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> better than ghey


you transexual freak :fluffy:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

playing socom online (PS2)


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

playing fucking WORMS!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

peanus and crackerjacks


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i as asleep.... :asleep:


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Bored AS HELL


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm gettin ready


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ready for what?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

ready for work


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

thick cheesy discharge


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

look, a newcomer


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

laugh at him!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ha ha loser.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nevermind, see date?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> nevermind, see date?


date dont matter


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm so depressed


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

cheer up mate


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

give me beer :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

girls drink smirnoff


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

not this girl :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

look who's here


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oo so sexay


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

give me sex


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

get your own


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

no dont wanna


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

quit being lazy


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

cant make me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sex only $50


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nice avatar princess


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mine is cooler


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

it's only 60x60


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

time for soda


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> it's only 60x60


oh you're funny


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

what kinda soda?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> what kinda soda?



Soda or Pop?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

pop goes weisel


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i say soda :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

went too far


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NickZac said:


> went too far


..out of nowhere..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sup wit dat?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i say coke :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

well it happens


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

where'd it go?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

fizzy lifting drinks


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

whos the hottness?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm teh hottness


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah right whatever


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

bet a 100


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> whos the hottness?


Smarty Jones is!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

bet you 200


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bet you 500


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

longest thread ever?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

not even close


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

what is longer?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

couple of threads...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

going to blaze ---------->


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

here is one...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Bring It Back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

start new one...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok I will


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

do it NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I did dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

:fluffy: good fucking effort!!! :fluffy:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bite my ass


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you







me BIATCH!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

I recruited you!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

holy fucking shit!!!!!!!!!!

lmao


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

im fucking pissed!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

*bow to me!!!*


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^how bout not


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

5 jumbo eggs


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Gonorrhea Blood Fart


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

makes jumbo omlet


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Cali SE-R said:


> Gonorrhea Blood Fart


WHAT THE FUCK!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

disgusting mental picture


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

thats fucking sick


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thats just funny


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

pulsating puss pocket


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> I recruited you!!!


*Burn in hell!  *


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

he likes me


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> he likes me


so do I :cheers:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

now i'm scared


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

just join in :fluffy:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if you insist :cheers:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm scared now


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> just join in :fluffy:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

quotes don't count!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

fine, here is six words then


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nice come back


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

now that works!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

haha beat you


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

god damn it!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

beat your meat?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

clean the pipes


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin's ex = HOT!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you post whore


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

all whore's here


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes we are


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

home for breakfast


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> Bumpin's ex = HOT!



i'd hit it.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Bumpin's ex = HOT!


Seein her on


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

11th of june


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

gives good head?


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

I am GOD


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

air force ones


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Post Quick Reply


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

shut up whore


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

sorry about that!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

what to do


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eat more chicken! :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

drink more beer :cheers:


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Wow...this blows!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ so do you


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

I gotta poop!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Too much information!


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> ^ so do you


Thats not nice!


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> ^Too much information!


My bad, dude!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

time for shower


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm watching you


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

^ Thats scary man!


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

shit, shower, shave!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm watching you


only the lonely


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

join the chat!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ I cant foo


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

brb cigg break


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

why cig???? WEED!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

< never smoked weed


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

never too late


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

never gonna happen


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

change of heart.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

not gonna happen


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you think so?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

good choice bumpin' :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hey you guys


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Nissan Motorsports International


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

a good one


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

eat more squid


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

paid my ticket


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

washed my car


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

mine is dirty


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^dished out $580!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah, so...so?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

gonna work out


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

thats alotta money!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah it is


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

it'll be ok


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

need more money


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Lakers Blow Goats


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Lakers Blow Goats


speaks the truth


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

goats are funny


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

they smell weird


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Kobe resembles ______ (insert your word here for the next 5 posts of the "3 werds" game.)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

goat cheese sucks


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

get fucked up


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i need love


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

cats are fuzzy


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Puss and Boots


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

puss _in_ boots


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

oopps.. my bad


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm eating now


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Boot your puss


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

:cheers:


Bumpin240sx said:


> i'm eating now


no one cares


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

u sharrap u


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

blah blah blah...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

girls love bananas


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

so does psulemon


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> so does psulemon


steve = good guy :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

that was harsh


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thank you tom


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

drugs are bad..


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

sorry homie g


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

going out now


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its cool dog


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

you mean dawg


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

either one works


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

psulemon said:


> Puss and Boots


Puss *IN* boots


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> Puss *IN* boots


I'm too late


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

What up dawg


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i like dogs!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

I love PUSS


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

back hurt bad


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Get over it!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

psulemon said:


> I love PUSS


as do i


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Bored at Work


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

just got up...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

must be nice


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

eye appointment today


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Just woke up


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> eye appointment today


you goin blind?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

internet back up :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

too much pizza


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

^Need bathroom later!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

whiteline B13 braces!!!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

at home chillen


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Armored bulldozers pwn


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^too drunk lastnight


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you bumped thread^


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

we is edumacated


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

what the fizzuck


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

SHAZAM! Captain Marvel


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

<Back from shore


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Eat at Ed's


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Eat out Ed's


^That's raunchy Ope


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

interesting thread here


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> interesting thread here


All 2,388 posts


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i got more


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

talking about thread :dumbass:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

whole gang's here


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> talking about thread :dumbass:


 i kno... still


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Drop Dead Bored!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

im back bitches!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

whoop di do.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

suck my balls :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^That feels good :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I am pissed


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Going to chat-------->


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

give me invitation!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

i want one!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

"nissanforums" like always


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i hate you...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

no one's their


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

thats kinda ghey...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm there now


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

so am i


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

cant see anyone :-/


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

i need invite


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

maybe not wanted? :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

maybe so bye!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Lakers Lose Big


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Defense wins titles


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

need three more


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm just saying..


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

in too late....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

RB26Maxima said:


> in too late....


like we care


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I CARE....not!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nissmax88 said:


> I CARE....not!


you do care!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

your so right.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

whats this about?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

not about you


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

i don't know


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

don't know what?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

myoung said:


> not about you



publish my picture :showpics:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

publish what picture?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

NPM needs me.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NPM needs you?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

why ? why


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

been drinking tonite?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

you want some?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nope, at work


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

late hours = NPM


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nope = real job


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I <3 mike


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NPM = No Pay


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

neither does whoring


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

you would know


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

need a job


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

<need a bumper


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

<need a tyre


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Try this section


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

this one's funner


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

super serve baby!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn so lost


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

random stuff works :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Going golfing today


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm fakking bored


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

class was short


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Check avatar thread


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i'm fakking bored


i'm just bored


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> i'm just bored


Im really bored


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm at work


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm eating food


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm hungry now


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm eating food


Is it good?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

scrum dilly umscious


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Good to hear!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

OK Ned Flanders


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

What the Hell?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

lizzy mcguire movie


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i want boba


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn all you


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

too much work!!!


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Quit your bitchin!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

back to work!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i dont wanna :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

you have to


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

just got off


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

<gone fishing, again


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i feel stunning


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i feel pretty


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> OK Ned Flanders





Cali SE-R said:


> What the Hell?


Not for you


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

In your Head


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

who got head?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

<Shot 43 today



(*sidenote: 7over-par)


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

43 people??? badass...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^LOL.......or golf :thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

thats no fun...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Is for some


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ive never golfed...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

finally outta class


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Shoulda stayed there


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

golf is hard


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Doesn't require muscles


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

im lacking muscles


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

golf's the shite


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

pingpong owns golf


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

puttputt owns pingpong


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

tru dat playa


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

shut up ****.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^ Why constantly angry?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just having fun


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> who got head?


road head today


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Dogs don't count


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

loki got own3d


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

^^speak from experience?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

let it be.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Loki said:


> ^^speak from experience?


you edited that


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

edited cuz owned.


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Calm down guys!!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^takes lotsa pills


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Who? Not me!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

you speak lies


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

How dare you!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

to the thread


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

to the window


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

to the wall


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

to my class


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

off work early


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Any fishing today?


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

wreck repair estimate


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

wrecked your car?


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> wrecked your car?


DUMB BITCH SUV...


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Rearended my Car


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

At a stoplight


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oopsie dazy friends.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

3 Words Bitch!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Tampa won cup.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm really bored


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

cali weather sucks


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

texas is worse


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

good weather today


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

about to rain


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I love rain


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

not during summer


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

arizona weather suxx!!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

missed ya dirty


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i hate florida


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

going to catalina


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

thursday = barbeque


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

like salad dressing?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

fizzy lifting drink


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Cutting lawn today


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

mowing sucks ass


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

internal spontanious combustion


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nocturnal involuntary flatulence


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

body cavity search


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

are the best


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^into wierd stuff


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

<must leave computer


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

later homie g


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Still no luck...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Sorry to hear


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

$2762 of damage


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ah shit mang


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

finally lunch time


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

just now lunch?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah...sucks huh?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i feel you


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

late lunches suck


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

but food good


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> just now lunch?


<asked that before


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

it's almost time


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

are you coming?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

shame shame shame


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

whatchu want foo?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

time to go


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> ^
> likes to post photo-chops of underage girls :fluffy:


tells lies alot


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^ 
edits posts alot


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^should have left


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

left to where?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

the mall....duh


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm back now


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

that was quick


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess is mean


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

what she do?


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

what who do?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm not mean


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ what her do?^^


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm not mean


^said i'm pedofile


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

killed a rat!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

whore it up!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

whoring is fun


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

another free post


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

for me too


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

make that two


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

whoring is job


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

very much indeed


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

off to sleep


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

dream of nissan


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

dream of boobs


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

much better dream


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

I thought so!!!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

you were correct


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

who was correct?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

just woke up! (8am)


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

going to werk!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im at work


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm at home


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

turned A/C on


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i hate you


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you drinking haterade?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im just jealous


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

car tax time :thumbdwn:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*CANNONBALL!*

..going swimming.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you suck dude


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

it's too early


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

like the avatar


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Kobe raped me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just woke up! :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you suck also


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sucky is you!


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

just got off!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

so fucken tired


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

go to bed


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

get crunk ho


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

koroshiya said:


> go to bed


cant, at work


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

water + leather = bad


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

need more posts


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

yodelay hee hoo!~


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Need A Job!!!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

get to work


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

early lunch today


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

no lunch today


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i had soup :thumbdwn:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

persian food today


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nap time people


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

later big pimp


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

be back tomorrow!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

thai food today...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

you fucked up


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

your own thread


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

:wtf: oh shit


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Coco said:


> thai food today...phat thai is the shiznit.


3 werds bish


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

coco brain broke :crazy:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

middle name: dumbass


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

you are forgiven


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

anyone working late?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nay not me


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

always at work..


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

here till 9


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

1.5 more hours


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

customers suck ass...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

<~~~CSM.....i know


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Go To Chatroom


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

dont have aim


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you = teh suck


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

work = no aim


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

work so boring


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you're not kidding.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nissan vs all!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

reopen thAt forum!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wanna get drunk


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you askin me?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> you askin me?



he is horny


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

that i was!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm the horniest


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

still a virgin..


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

thats 5 werds!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^i wasn't asking


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wsup my ninja's


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> thats 5 werds!!!


i edited it


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

now im wrong


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

psulemon said:


> ^i wasn't asking





psulemon said:


> ^wsup my ninja's


this isn't http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=59497


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^sh*t happens man


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> now im wrong


he he he :fluffy:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> this isn't http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=59497


link not working


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

you broke it


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=59497 <-- try again


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nothing else to


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

do while working :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

jeong is stupid!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kevin is stupider


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^isnt on aim


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

now i am


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

drinking until I


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

pass out from


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fucking a huge....


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

three balled gorilla


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

with milky nipples


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

that are leaking


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

I hate conan


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

conan the barbarian? :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

majority love conan


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

who freaggin cares?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

yomama cares foo!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

owned by CoCo... :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

good morning everyone


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

good morning bitch!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ninety nine problems


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

bitch aint one


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

bbq after work


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

damn, i'm hungry


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

give us bbq


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

returned home safely


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

breakfast at 12:30pm


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^******** is funny


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

wanna go sleep


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Avatar is bumpin'


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

so go sleep


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

cant...at work


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ah...go home


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

3 more hours


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

check avatar thread!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

about damn time!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i saw it


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

mike jones, who?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

today's almost done


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> today's almost done


especially for eastcoast


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

go sleep newb.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sleep with newb?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i'm feeling tipsy :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

at the club?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

up in here!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

where?? right thur


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

no, right thurr...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lakers got KILLED -_-


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^ busy sucking dicks


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> lakers got KILLED -_-


hell yeah bish!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

dont really care


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

piston girls better


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

how's your gf?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you mean BF?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

ha ha ha!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Central Air Rawks!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Coco said:


> how's your gf?


 better than yours


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

don't have one


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

so dont talk


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Coco's a PIMP :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

whore up tonight


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> so dont talk


 only a question


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

whore up _every_night


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

one thread locked


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Coco said:


> only a question


accidentally took offence


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> one thread locked


which thread fool?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

fools not responding


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

end shift soon


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> end shift soon



about to start...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

<---still off shift


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

just got here


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

my neck hurts


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

good morning sunshine


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

going to nashville :dumbass:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

whats in nashville?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

freaking BUSH SERIES


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

big nascar fan?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

no ex-girlfriend today


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you had one?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

just took shower


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

its about time


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> you had one?


last post here


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i see now


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ray Charles died


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah he did


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

so did Ronald


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

fuckin incompetant employees..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> so did Ronald


Ronald Mcdonald died!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

no, ronald killed!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hal prisowns you.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sad but true


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Ronald Mcdonald died!


thats fuckin halirous..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Go on Messenger!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> Ronald Mcdonald died!


Grimace is sad


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:
 

> Grimace is sad


 humburgler is happy...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

toomany stupid employees


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

psulemon said:


> toomany stupid employees


cull the herd


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Fhat the Wuck!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

What the Fuk?


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> Ronald Mcdonald died!


why, oh why!!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^kill stupid people


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm still alive


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wow, im amazed


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

:fluffy: me so great! :fluffy:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^conseded aren't we


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

illiterate aren't we?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

just can't spell


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

me either, d'oh!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^something in common :cheers:


----------



## tytride03 (Jul 23, 2003)

what the fuk?


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

you're all weird


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

poop on stick


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

like dem apples??


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

No I don't!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rick moranis dead????????


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

go army! beat...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

beat navy! suckas!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sh*t be wack


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

whack your duck


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

feed the ducks


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hmmm roasted duck


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

General Tsao's Chicken


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

creamof sum younguy


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

moogoo gai pan


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

awww trebek thedayismine


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

i just farted!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

so did i!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wow me too


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

thats fucking amazing!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn 60second rule


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i hear that!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

\/ someone elses signature



lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

texas hold'em tonite


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

texas holdem gay.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

you are gh3y!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no... jeong is!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

oh so true :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^^guess everyone gh3y


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^except my ass... :cheers:


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

You guy's're bored


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you're ass ghey?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> you're ass ghey?



only on weekends


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no... jeong is!


thisisgettingold, weneedto quit


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

no its not!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

black gay sex


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

damn right fool!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so sleepy today


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

too hot today...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

my420sx said:


> too hot today...


pretty nice here


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

cool tornado warnings


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

75/cloudy here


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

fuckin raining here...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

may rain tonite


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

now its sunny


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

crazy weather patterns


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

beautiful day here


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

so fucking hot!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Gonna get banned


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

yes you are


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

come to clubnismo.com fool!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao so funny


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

see yall tuesday!!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

bye, have fun!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

so fucking sleepy


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

got a nooner :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

got a nighter...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i cant wait


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i want anooner


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i want head


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

my 1000th post


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

overnight celebrity rawks


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

thread still here?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

yes it is


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

welcome back ho!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

be nice tom :banhump:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

just testing her


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

in that case...


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

One hundredninety pages


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ you can read!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

help out kardon!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wish i could
<very broke person


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

every bit helps!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^maybe after paycheck


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

KaRdOn...

<---not me


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^from the eastside...


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wrong thread, yo!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

silly little noob


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> silly little noob


who's the n00b


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I like BOOBS..........


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*Thome hits 400th!*


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Bordom is growing


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

like prostate cancer


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

just like that


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

krispy kreme donut


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes i Can!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

loud ass neighbors :thumbdwn:


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

wow, still going!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^disappeared for awhile


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

cookies and milk :thumbup: :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm a hitman


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im an asshole


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you're an asshole


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ardioaktiv's an asshole.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

get it right


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

need more cowbell


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

goes cowtipping 2morow


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

lotsa whoring today


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

who closed thread?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

whored to death


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

whoring is fun


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> whoring is fun



annoying sometimes though


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

do the dew


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> annoying sometimes though


tru dat, homie


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

this threads next


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Will it happen?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

women are fun


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i ate potatoes..


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ get on aim!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ my computer broke..


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ sucks alotta cack


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

sucks 2b u


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

fried power supply


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i fix it!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

you're assed out


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nismoprincess pwnz all


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

we luv princess


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Pistons win championship!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

get banned much?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

2000 posts bishes!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

im so depressed


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

take some zoloft


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

cant cure brokenhearts


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> cant cure brokenhearts



but drinking can


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^drink to that :cheers:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^ Irish Car Bombs


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^get me introuble


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^avatar gets me


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

fat kids rule


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

gets you how?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i hate noobs


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

noobs hate you


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

noobs fear me


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

cuz your ugly


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what's your point??


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

ugly kids rawk


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

that your ugly????


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> ugly kids rawk


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yay i'm stupid


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

smiley never lies


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

tuna sandwhich good.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I want beer


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I want you ^


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i am beer


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

she wants me


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

no she doesn't.. -_-


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

no1 wants you


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nismoprincess wants me


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

you're fantasizing again!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's all good :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

drink to that


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

brace is here!!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

HNB wants me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

go kevin go!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

its yer birfday


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

we gonna party...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

<--smells like gas


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

<-- smells like polosport :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

<---------still wants beer


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

<~~~~ still wants you ^


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^smells like ass..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^likes smelling ass


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^likes licking ass


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^stick up ass..


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^kissed my ass^


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^liked it alot


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^should've taken pics


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

damn, its hot.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

more like humid


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Cool off then


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

<---has central A/C


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

<--- oriental fan ladies.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

are they nekkid?!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

if I ask


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Can We See???


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

my asian girls?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^i like asians..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

psulemon said:


> ^i like asians..


 i am azn


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i love heather


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

go 'head boy


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hockey over you.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

spinnin twenty fo's


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

everybody gettin tipsy


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ice hockey rules..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

a man's sport


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hockey is boring


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

This thread is so Boring!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

atligrl00 said:


> This thread is so Boring!


not 3 words!!!!!! 

*ban*


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

you shoot roids, then you have little balls.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ban X 3


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's a joke


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

liek OMG wtf!?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^you a girl?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

well, not technically


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

i'm a girl


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

are you hot? 

JK


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

of course, duh


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

:showpics:


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

search to find


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

but, im lazy


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

newbie and what


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

NOT HER AGAIN!:balls:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^^she in yearbook


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

"she" is fake :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

she's a mod?


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

what the fuck?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

go away now


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

everybody play nice


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

what's your problem?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

this is funny


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

yes it is


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like cherries


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

with whip cream?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the pink kind


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

pink taco stand


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^hmmm, the pink


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

finger lickin good!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

teh cheese burger


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^what bout lickin


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

i like pink


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

your still here?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yes to ass


edit:not you bumpin


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i love ass..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

phillies won today (6-2)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dont we all?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

phillies sux ass..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

go to hell :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

sex is good


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

cars or girls?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

cars get girls


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

this is true


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^unless youre tom


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Oooh, good one! :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^yes it was..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm a crackhead


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

three words foo


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^talkinbout who tom


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

oh yea baby!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

get er done


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

woohoo!!! it's friday!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

use the schwartz


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

yakiniku wo tabetai


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dori dori hachi


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

saka mo quito


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

na apan dukuya


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

[hick]is that japernese?[/hick]


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

sum gei cum


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

chow yun fat


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

well hung man


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

sum yung chik


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Fridays pwnz j0o!111!1!!!!!!1111


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

poker pwnz all!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

probably playing tonight


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

No strip poker?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

strip is better :thumbup:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

with busty girls


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

now that's different


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i am different


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

why is that?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

has two names


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

two you say?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

need spankfest fix....


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

no spankfest yet? :thumbdwn: :jawdrop: 


:wtf: :hal:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

life fucking sucks


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

it'll get better


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

must find Jesus.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

I love u


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

who are you?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Kill em ALL!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

love them all!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

No freaking way


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HATEnFATE said:


> Kill em ALL!!!!!


kill all nubs!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kill all koreans!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

poh poh poh!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

roses smell like



drift240sxdrag said:


> poh poh poh!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> poh poh poh!


HA HA HA :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> roses smell like


 dumb ass squid...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> dumb ass squid...


 what the fuck?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

work sucks balls


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

unless salarys 500,000+!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

that is true


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Flying V said:


> what the fuck?


loki is a squid


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

3 werds bish


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

not much activity


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

late night waffles


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> loki is a squid


 not three words!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> not three words!


i was hungry..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hungry for loki???


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

squid is yummy


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

but not loki..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

had to whore?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

in a hurry?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

whats the rush?!?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

lost my g/f


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

what you do?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

not a thing


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nice hot coffee


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Sunday means Relaxation


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^relaxation and ass...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ass and titties!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^ill take those


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

it's fathers day


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

eat your young


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Whatta good Dad


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

out of beer


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

that really sux :balls:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im too lazy


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just ate dinner


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

just bought parts..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

did photoshop contest


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

eating dinner now :thumbup:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

healthy choice, yuck


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

hurt myself today


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i did too


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

Got a light?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Smokin' that LaLaLa


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> hurt myself today


I crushed finger


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> I crushed finger


only scratches here


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

sr20 or ka-t?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

I eat Civics.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

search you n00b!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

search didnt work


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

search always works


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

user error eh?


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

409 hp s13!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

486hp s14 ka-t


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

487hp geo metro


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn that's hot


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

why thank you


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lunch is good


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i had subway


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

subway is nasty..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like it


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

subway is good


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

jared is gay


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

who is jared?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

subway gay guy


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

blimpies is better


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

never had it


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

only in AZ?? =/


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nah its here


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

never seen it


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

we have both


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

quiznos is better


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

firehouse owns blimpies


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

never had that


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

making me hungry


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Flying V said:


> quiznos is better


quiznos sucks ass


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Im afraid not


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

mr.goodcents owns all!!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^^^ only in az


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

taquerias own all


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Me hungry now!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ate beef strokanoff


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

time to go


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Raw Is War!!!


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

who fucken cares


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

still at work


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

coco werk late...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

need new jizzob


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm le tired


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> ate beef strokanoff


you mean stroganoff


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> i'm le tired


 you're le gay


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

its stilllllll goingggg!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

three more words!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i leave tomorrow!!!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

need to shit


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I hate work


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> I hate work



i am late


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i hate co-workers


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

today is slow


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

just woke up. :O


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you really suck


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

good morning sunshine


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bite my ass


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

getting amp today


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

what size amp?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

a big one


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^bet its tiny


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

<---one lazy MoFo


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

<need new avatar


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> getting amp today



i have 2...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

still beat you


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

<also needs one


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

stock speakers own


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> stock speakers own


space in garage


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

in my car


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Gary Neuman song


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like songs


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

music videos too?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

how'd you know?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

I kinda guessed


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

30 more minutes


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> still beat you



then show pics...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

26.5 x 10.25 x 2.25


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

34 x 25 x 35

(not me)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> 26.5 x 10.25 x 2.25



24"x8"x2.75"...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

still a GA


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

FUCK YES........................yea


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

started raining here


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like underdogs...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im just messin


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> still a GA



fuck your stereotypes...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha i know


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm off tomorrow :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

fuck your stereo


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

is it possible?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sure why not


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> fuck your stereo



it...................

beats.............

yours.............


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

I need Money!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

dont we all?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

got clutch today!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^power to ground


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^power to ground



yea...thank god...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^power to ground


boeing 747 wing :thumbup:


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

new clutch good


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

late night cookies


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> late night cookies


cookies sound good


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nookie sounds better :thumbup:


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

gay limp bizkit


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

this thread sucks.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

you're fuckin right


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you just suck


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

i love hotnissanbabe

( flame on idc)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> i love hotnissanbabe
> 
> ( flame on idc)



i hate chimmike (jk...)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

pc bang rules!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what's pc bang?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

no more bodykit...


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

stock body sleeper


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> no more bodykit...


 sell it maybe?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

fiberglass or polyurethane?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

put in classifieds


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

that you should


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

got my amp


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

which brand is?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

orion xtr pro


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

pos factory stereo


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

how much wattage?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

2400 watts underrated


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

wow, what price?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

500 dollars cash


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

big time ballin


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

and shot callin


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

lean it back


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

big muther thumper


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

he's from Bambi


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Momma got killed


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

meezerable cork suckers!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

new big pun


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

lunch is soon


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

just finished lunch


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just finished work :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

slut bag whore


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

must take break!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^very ironic timing


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im just whoring


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

hey, me too!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

waste of time


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

and keyboard strokes


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im a whore


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> im a whore


^^I have money!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

just need camera^^


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^canned


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> ^canned


what is canned?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> ^^I have money!!


<---So do I!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

neverending cash flow?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

hickory dickory dock


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

the mouse ran


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> the mouse ran


while jacking off


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

three blind mice


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nursery rhymes suck


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you're not banned?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Jack and Jill


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

went up the


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

hill to fetch


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

butterscotch nippled leprechaun


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Pot bellied elephant


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hairy mayonaise sauce


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

edible adult diapers


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

laser rocket gear


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

three dimensional porn


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

that'd be sex


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Damn, he's right


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

pulsating toilet seat


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

coin operated cellphone


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

coin operated woman
(oh wait)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

see ya tomorrow


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Orgasm driven vehicle


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Lost fellow whore


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Power is flickering


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Where is everybody?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Ihate stupid people


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> Where is everybody?


They hate you


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

lipton iced tea


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

cosmic cellular rolls


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

good morning sunshine


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

go to bed


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

on lunch break


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just went running


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

life is good


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

surgery sucks ass


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

my balls itch


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm going camping


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

thats just dandy


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

post whores unite!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

its so handy


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> thats just dandy


yeah i know


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

my name is


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sir numb nuts


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

stun bmun ris


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dumb rice is


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

arroz con leche


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

rice with milk


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

isnt that horchata?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i think so


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just played starcraft


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

isnt that great?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

its a dessert


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

desserts are good


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

at the taqueria


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

taquitos are yummy


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

you are mesican


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you're a cracka


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im a ******


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

chill out *****


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

racism is grrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

racism in america


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

ebonics pwnz Caca.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

It is Caca.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

caca is poopoo


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

i know that.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

you know what?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he knows everything


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

coco equals caca.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

oh ok gotcha


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you didn't know?


----------



## 50dollasentra (Jan 11, 2004)

need new girlfriend!!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

make it two!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Yay for 3somes :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you like aids?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

3somes don't = aids


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

only on weekends.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

3somes equal fun


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Video or pics!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

not work safe


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> Video or pics!!


you sick bastard


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Just a vice


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

videos and pics


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^only if hot...


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

psulemon said:


> ^only if hot...



With big bewbies!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

get yerown porn


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

eating my lunch


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Went fishing today.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

just post whoring


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

still at it


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

meka lecka high...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

...mecka highny ho


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Peewee playhouse genie?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

maybe it is


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I am tired


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i am Blake


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

where is waldo?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^check your ass


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

butt fuck egypt


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

psulemon said:


> ^check your ass



you in yet?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^went through already..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^almost got lost...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

cheese flavored children


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

psulemon said:


> ^almost got lost...



grab asscheeks tighter


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dont shit yourself


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

this is sick :thumbdwn:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

sorry my lady


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> this is sick :thumbdwn:


I'm over it.. :cheers:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

psulemon said:


> I'm over it.. :cheers:


 are you kidding?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

maybe, maybe not..


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

over my ass?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yay or nay


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

okay now what?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> over my ass?


just an expression


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> okay now what?


 are you confused?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

excuse my flatulence


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dats just wrong....


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you are excused


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

food induced suicide


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you eatin nuts?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

bumpity bump bump...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

boring tonight huh?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

gas going down :woowoo:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate bush


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i hate kerry


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i hate bush


bush tickles balls


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^as does mommy


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

rolling stones rawk! :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

go go powerrangers!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mmm pink ranger.....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> go go powerrangers!!


you are gay :loser:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its four fifty


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

1:45 over here


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> 1:45 over here


time is 2:07


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

now it's 3:53


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

wakin' up early


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nope.. didn't sleep


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I slept well


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

yay, friday again!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

strong black coffee


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

me love coffee


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

coke is better


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

at times yes


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

u snort coke?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yes i dont


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

two words ownz


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

should say blow


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yes it does


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Got job today!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

congrats mah *****


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

hand or blow? :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

mouth for sure


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i need job


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> hand or blow? :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

blank u whore


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

girl with handles


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

what about them?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

they have handles


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i need job


don't we all


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i need girls


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i _*have*_ girls :banana::fluffy::hal:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

women stab backs!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

talk about stereotypes


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

they stab mine


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I stab theirs


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

in the butt


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

gettin it on


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

with the nieghbor


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> girl with handles



are fuckin hot


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you like fatties?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chunky...not fat


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

with extra gravy!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what you mean?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

don't wanna know


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ehhh. who cares


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'll guess nobody???


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

cares about what?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i'm so lost :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its top secret


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

is it really?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats secret too


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

ya don't say?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what is secret?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

thats top secret


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

so is that


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

shhh they're listening


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

who is listening?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I love sex!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

w00t sex rulz :fluffy:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

nice dancing fluffy :fluffy:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i'd hit it


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

already have B4


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

how many times?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

thrice this month


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

who'd ya hit?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i like thrice


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

being alone sux


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

i hit fluffy
:fluffy:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Why not me??


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

I'd hit it :idhitit:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

she needs hitting


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

come on over




goddess


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

post pics please...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

honey I'm home!!!!!!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

welcome home dear



j/k


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

someone bone him


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

mommy I'm scared


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

the wagons full....



lol, sorry i had to :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I want on!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

if you must...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm so happy


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

i'm so hungry


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

im sooo glad


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

bit hornee too


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

but mostly hungry


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

masterbating really sux


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what the fuck?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Will post soon!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

< Really wants sex


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I need sex


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

yes it does


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

< wants alex back


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

shhh its secret....


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

everyone needs sex


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

thats no secret


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

<< Is sexless currently


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

want some help?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

are you offering?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i might be


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> << Is sexless currently


so am I


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Lets GO THEN! LOL


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

post some pics


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> post some pics


im with him


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

she needs cam


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

another band wagon????


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

<<Needs a camera


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i like swedish


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

someone, camera....QUICK


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

a threesom here


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I got two


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm not swedish


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

i like women


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

that doesnt matter


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I'm not swedish


FlyingV Doesnt mind


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

<< cant keep up


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> FlyingV Doesnt mind


 i really dont


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

must go faster


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

must be slower


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

cant go faster!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

last for tonight


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

i'm kinda tired


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

ditto me too


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

im kinda bored


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I need money


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

strip twister.....anybody :thumbup:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

only with girls


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm thinkin...bed!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

i meant girls


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

uhh...yeah riiiight!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

buncha post whores


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nissmax88 said:


> i meant girls


I hope so


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

course i did


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am bored


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm a girl! LOL


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I'm a girl! LOL


coulda fooled me


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

your easily fooled


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am inexperienced...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> I am inexperienced...


LOL, makes me laugh


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

himile your cool


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

me post freak


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> me post freak


Im catching up


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

<post whore reborn


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

<almost 100 tonite


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

posting more now


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

post woring plus


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

It is late


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

going to bed


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

like a kite


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> like a kite


assuming your high


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Knows his shit! :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

..had Coronas too


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i lied tonight


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Lying is unhealthy


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

up early again


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

time for breakfast


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

slept 10 hours


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

rain ruins cookouts


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

clutch installs today!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^burn the track


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Porn Shop Today


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^burn the track



i hope so


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nothing to do


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> nothing to do


 good day sir


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> good day sir


indeed, it is


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

not here, rainy


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

very sunny here


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

sunny here too


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you guys suck


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> you guys suck


I dont agree


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

neither do i


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

floridas always hot


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I love Florida


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Friends of Science
http://www.public.iastate.edu/~hauss/FOS2.htm


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

stupid ass people


lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

bishes bettah run


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

wash/wax today


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^had hairy a$$


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

whatever you say


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

rain = no wash


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

out of copenhagen


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ga16det only japan???


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i dont know


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Flying V said:


> i dont know


neither do i


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

updated ga16de-t article???


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

<just got home


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

<going out now


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

<just got home


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

<works tomarrow morning


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

holy posts yo


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

blue is ghey


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

hell wit chu


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

<samuria ki77y pwnzs^


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

he always has


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

me got barcode


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

get it scanned


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

its a tattoo


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

on your neck?


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

cant drive stoned :thumbup:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

on my wrist


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

oh i see


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

others on neck


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

<doesn't have one


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Its getting late


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^passed your bedtime


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

food huntin' time


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^dont forget sausage


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

these are here!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^nuts in mouth?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

school starts tomorrow


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

summer school anyways


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^dont kill yourself...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

the wheels on...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

..the bus go..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

round and round


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ no it doesnt.. :wtf:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah it do


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

huked on fonix


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

wurkeiid fah meh


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

clutch is done!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you want cookie


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

give me one


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

poop cookie ok?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

a little hungover


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

spikes power block


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

dankia patrick hott


----------



## gumby (May 25, 2004)

thread is gay


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so are you.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I am bored


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i made pasta


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm still bored


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

im eatin popsicle


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm playing socom (online)


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

don't know why


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

i was gone


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

very long time


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

i back now


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> i'm playing socom (online)


why you cheatin?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

dont be hatin


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

kill the newbs!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> dont be hatin


whats the thread?!?!?

:loser:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> why you cheatin?



parenthesis don't count :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

?!?!?daerht eht stahw


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^we is smart


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

my balls itch


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

skpstein said:


> my balls itch


you have none


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

maybe its crabs


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

go home NOOB!!!


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

go to hell


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

n00bs are bad.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

someone adamize him!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^big werds eh?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

hells yeah dammit!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^makes parents proud


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

blanks avatar's weird.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

bit psycho eh?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

thats my dad


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

haha, awesome dude


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

sno said:


> blanks avatar's weird.


i totally agree


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dont we all


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

thread's not dead?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ranex said:


> thread's not dead?


It never dies


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

water shits suck


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yes they does


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

took another shit


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> took another shit


whoopdie f'in do


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lettin ya know


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Echovalve loves Apache


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I ummmm what???


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so do i


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> i totally agree


why thank you.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what is up?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Flying V said:


> what is up?


my PC count! 



+1


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> what is up?


not too much.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

word, same here

PC+1


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

**** Are Gay


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

indeed they are


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> **** Are Gay


thanks for update


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

my sentra's slow


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> my sentra's slow


my pulsar's slower


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

monday once again


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

good morning sunshine.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

jim rome show :thumbup:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

nice bootied coworkers :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

gotta love those!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

clubs are cool


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

lunch time foo!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

lunch time already?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

east coast biatch! (12:45)


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

need some sustenance


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> east coast biatch! (12:45)


below the belt


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm very sorry


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

still my homie! :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

oh hells yeah! :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

what'd i start???


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

same old shit


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

friends for life


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

herpes for life


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i hate work.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

get a haircut


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i already did.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i need 1


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

grow a mullet


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

LoL you crazy


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

or a mohawk


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

or chili bowl


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

or flat top


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

fade is fine


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

How about dye?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

dye is good


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

blond streaks okay?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

thats a maybe


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

combovers are nice


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yes they are


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

bald is beautiful


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

if you're old


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

crack kills, bish!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

shine and polish


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wax the carrot


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ban the newbs!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

snap crackle pop


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^otis cookies rock


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

or rice krispies


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i love saltines


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

fruity pebble treats!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

dixer fer chicks


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yes they are


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

krispy kreme donuts


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

creme filled goodness


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ I have 1


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i want kolaches


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

that sounds wrong

edit: some people are good at posting at the same time


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i want dinner


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

big hot kolaches


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mmmm good kolaches


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hot sweaty sex


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

dry rough sex


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

psulemon said:


> hot sweaty sex


back of car


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

finally eating lunch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> back of car


all night long :fluffy:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> finally eating lunch


just ate lunch


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Farts smell bad.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

eating dinner now....


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Farts smell bad.


<<Had Taco Bell :fluffy:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

<eating chinese food


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> <<Had Taco Bell :fluffy:


So did I! :fluffy:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

digesting lunch now


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> So did I! :fluffy:


cheesy bean+rice :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

in food coma


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

big bell menu


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Food is good :cheers:


----------



## Club Kracker (Jun 27, 2004)

wheres some pussy?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

who are you?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Club Kracker said:


> wheres some pussy?


not anywhere here


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

need some water...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm drinking water :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Evian backwards = Naive :thumbup:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

tongue like sandpaper


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

stop eating ass


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

cant help it


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

little boys asses?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

big boy's asses


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

ladies shaved poons


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i love them


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Finger lickin good!! :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

pink tacos anyone??


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

without sour cream


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

no grass, playball


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what that mean?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

no hair, good


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

ha!, you're bald


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

no you are


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hot nissan babe?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

stupid attention whore


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

dont like her?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

pee on sno


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i was kidding


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i couldnt tell


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Flaming cow dung


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what is that?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

probably another joke


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

unfunny at that


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you'd be correct.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

loves me not


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

shag me backwards


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

time for work


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

life fucking sux


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

miss my girl


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

can not wait


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

till shes back


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

be my neighbor?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dude, gent bent


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hahaha smack em!!!!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

poor new guy


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im just messin


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Must post whore


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn gotta work


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Must post whore


don't be annoying


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i must agree


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

catch yall later!!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Come back soon


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

so very tired


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

go to sleep!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

what's for lunch?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

eat some ass!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

but it stinks.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

hold your nose


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Has brown stuff!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

or maybe never


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

never say never


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

mail run time!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah me too


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BOV didnt come...


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

ups or fedex?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

This' getting sad


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ups...the bastards


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

this' for whores


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

for all whores?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

early lunch today


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

just woke up..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

kevins thread sucks!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sleep quiet flower


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mmm flowers good


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sweet chocolate sauce


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

willie wonka much?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

gay man love


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

man boy love


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

lets go Nambla!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

die nambla die


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> lets go Nambla!


thats vpec's home


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

keep nambla alive!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> keep nambla alive!!!


lets burn it!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

red itchy herpies


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

no love sux


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you love love


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i want *************.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

that sounds good


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

loving is great


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

of straight love


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

i'm out bishes :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

later pig bung


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

damn bird poop


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i hear that


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Time for shower


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

ice cold water


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

talk about shrinkage


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

manly shower lovin?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

u would know....?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i would know... :fluffy:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

wont doubt expertise


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you were there...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

pointing and laughin....


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

and utterly disgusted.....


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

stop laughing dammit!!!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

get a room!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

lovely sex music


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

mood light effects


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

goblet of courvosier


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

rotating vibrating bed


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

big big bewbies


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

fuckin die thread!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

shoosh douche bag


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Coco's threads rock!! :thumbup:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

want sex now


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

need fewd now


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

need job now


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

zip ties rule


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i h8 bitcheS!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i smack bitches!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you wife beater


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

she talked back


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ Thats just wrong


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

take a joke


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I was joking


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

well alrighty then :cheers:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i want sleep....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

tom cracks meup


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what is meup?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

me and up(could only use 3 word, so i improvised)


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

So what now?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

forbidden donut time


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

eleven o clock


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

two hours ahead


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nooner for me


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

noon herer too


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

olsen twin anorexic


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Just nine here


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thats sucks balls


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

You said it


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

im bored already


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

what the f*ck


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

schedule changed AGAIN


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Damn management personnel!!!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i don't work


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

leaving on vacation


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

gone to Boca Grande


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Be back Tuesday


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Happy holiday everyone


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Happy holiday everyone


LEAVE DOUCHE BAG!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

alty02 said:


> LEAVE DOUCHE BAG!


Cum drop splatter


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> gone to Boca Grande



Take some pics!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

3 day weekend


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

fireworks sunday night


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

7 day weekend!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

4 day weekend


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

thats fo sho!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

multi post minute^^^


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah it was


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

:thumbup: end of month


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah it is


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

ready for july?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

was born ready


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

cigarette break time


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow expensive suicide


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

food comas suck


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

bloated belly ache


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> slow expensive suicide


Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

its a hobby


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

it is ghey


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

nasty and addictive


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

decide for themselves


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

enjoy holy matrimony!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thats next year


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

whoops, my bad


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

miami hoes rock


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

No more 12!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Where is Kalel?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

he got lost


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Looking at pr0n


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

missed his competition


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wheres the competition?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

nissanforums dot com


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Kalel vs Blank!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i won that!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Kalel didn't show!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i still won!


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

I need wraps.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

who are you?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

what kinda wraps?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

Zig Zag 1.25


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

how about colt45?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

A Colombian Monster


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Mutated Juan Valdez?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i like coffee!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

How about starbucks?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

caramel machhiato = hottness!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Rematch with Kalel!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Just ate pork.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

will he play!?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Probably not blank


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

BOOOOOOOOOO that sucks


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

what'd they suck?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

toasted monkey balls


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

roasted monkey nuts


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

listen to cannibus


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

get some cannibus


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont smoke


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

don't toke it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

like bill clinton?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you got it


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

plead the 5th


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

she didnt swallow


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

swallow baby batter


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

going to sleep :asleep:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

same here, foo.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

peace out, yo


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

kill me now


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

okay, i will.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Im late again


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^
is definitly pregenant


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^haha

missed your period?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

sno said:


> ^haha
> 
> missed your period?


saw that comming


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> ^
> is definitly pregenant


late for posting


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^is still pregnant


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

likes preggo's today!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i hate work


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

off till tuesday!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you suck ass


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

on werkmans comp


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

money for nothing


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

hurt my back...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

while doing what?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Probably something dumb


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

lol, nothin special


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Vending machine accident?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

just bending over


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you're getting old


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

bah! only 23...


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

serious spinal injury?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

nope mild strain


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

milk the system


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

While you can!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

easy way out


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

better believe it


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

free money rulez!! :thumbup:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

bunch of stealers!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

start work today


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

tom, new job?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

gonna be cooking


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

in nice restaurant?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

200th largest independent


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

restaurant in US


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

whats the name?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

it's called Goodnoes


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

298 sycamore st?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

my guess: tacobell


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> 298 sycamore st?



that is correct


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Coco said:


> my guess: tacobell



your guess: wrong :thumbdwn:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

please don't lie.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

very nice tom


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i need job!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I never lie.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you dont huh?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> very nice tom



Why thank you.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

what's your wage?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

$9 per hour


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

haha, that sucks.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

who asked you


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

$11 an hour


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

yeah me too..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I just started


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Your'e grossly underpaid


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

It's good enough


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

for starters good :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

<need a raise


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

few dollars more


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

<----raise is $.54


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

sucks monkey balls


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

5 dollars more


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Off to work! (4-10)


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

beware masters whip!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

and prince albert


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

yup yup yup


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> <need a raise


So Do I


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

money sucks balls


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you know this?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Money causes stress


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

post number 4001!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

it says 3,384 ( at 3:44pm)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thread post number


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Flying V said:


> it says 3,384 ( at 3:44pm)


ya thread posts!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

my thread rocks


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

my thread now!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Now play nice


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

its_ our _ thread


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i'm taking over!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

someone save us!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

pity tha fool!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i got support!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

mad with power


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ONE MEEEEELLIION DOLLARS!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

blanks gone postal!! :jawdrop:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

im a moron


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

why a confession?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im more stupider


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Beware Red X!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm with stupider :thumbup:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

=my friend


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

why you hating?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

cuz i can


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

mods have power!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

I have Power!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Coco said:


> =my friend



you wouldn't dare...


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> you wouldn't dare...



Dont tempt him!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

bringin big guns!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

[tony m]I was kidding!![/tony m]


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

god damn right!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Holy hell batman!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

stop the insanity!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

I destroy Batman!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

f*ck em all


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

FUCK EM ALL!!!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> stop the insanity!


Born with it  :fluffy:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

C'mon you bitches!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

we are doomed.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

save the thread!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Back up off!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

play with fluffies :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

:fluffy: 

I killed Fluffy!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

still jumping around


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

pointing and laughing


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

what'd fluffy do?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you really suck


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

:fluffy: Fluffies are invincable!! :fluffy:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

I got BAMBAM!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

< Going to lunch


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

BAMBAM is gay


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you'll be


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

what about Kane?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

how bout sting(s)


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Blank's packing heat!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

that's aboot it


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

whatchu gonna do?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

whistle while twerking


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

here's a story

:cheers: + :kiss: = :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Where *is* Hal???


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

capped his ass!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Good night OT!! :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

run bitch run!!!!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

where ya runnin?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Run Forest Run!!


----------



## Not Banned (Jul 2, 2004)

To The Store


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

turnin eighteen sunday!


----------



## Not Banned (Jul 2, 2004)

I Got Banned


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well, you suck.


----------



## Not Banned (Jul 2, 2004)

no you lucky :thumbup:


----------



## Not Banned (Jul 2, 2004)

gone for 24


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you having fun?


----------



## Not Banned (Jul 2, 2004)

nope not really


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

who are you?


----------



## Not Banned (Jul 2, 2004)

tell ya tomorrow


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

hehe oh okay... :thumbdwn:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Its dead tonight


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

dead as always


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'll second that.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

whore it up


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

3words is back!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I won, bishes!!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I won, bishes!!!!


congratulations on winning!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

thank you, psch91


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

what was score?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I had 898


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I had 898


youre a monster!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

thats a ton


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

danifilth said:


> thats a ton



a tons 2000


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

maybe its metric


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im a whore


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yes you are


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> yes you are


thanks kind sir


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you are welcome


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> you are welcome


I am cornholio...!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

beavis sucked ass


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> beavis sucked ass


ur threating me?!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Loki said:


> ur threating me?!



i love you...:kiss:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

awww true love


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> awww true love


want some too? :kiss:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

no thanks (married)


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

love for all


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

aloe is grood


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

man i'm hungry


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'll be back!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

gotta cook dinner


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

gotta order out


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i just ate


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I still won


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

what'd you win


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nissmax88 said:


> what'd you win


not a thing :thumbdwn:


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

oh ok then


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

why thread closed?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

never close it!!!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

3 wErds forever!!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

keep em coming


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

do you YAHOOOOOO?!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you really suck


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Suck My Yahooooo


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yoohoo is good


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i double posted


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

not enough posts


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I double doubled


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

pinche pinche opium


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drunken drunken cunado


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

coco and opium :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> coco and opium :cheers:


edit:


v more *than three


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^
more then three


----------



## soljaboy2003 (Jun 11, 2004)

Happy Independence Day! :cheers:


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

don't feel good


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Mi llamo uvas


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

bring on explosions!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

explosions in pants


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^you have diarrhea?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

<is all good


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

three more words


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

coffee = da bomb


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

thats four words


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Flying V said:


> thats four words


3 and symbol


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

grrrrrrrrr shits again


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Flying V said:


> thats four words


symbols don't count


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nor do contractions


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm a whore


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

irontom said:


> I'm a whore


no arguement here


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> no arguement here


Look who's talkin!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

irontom said:


> Look who's talkin!



starring kristie alley


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

irontom said:


> Look who's talkin!


pretty good movie


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

travolta = cab driver


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> travolta = cab driver


rich one too


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ugly motherfucker though


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

alcohol + explosions = fun


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I heart fireworks


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I heart explosions


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate fratboys


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ugly motherfucker though


very rich too


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dance fever pwn3d


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im so sleepy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

tired of fireworks


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

no fireworks here


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

illegal here too...


----------



## soljaboy2003 (Jun 11, 2004)

you have to buy a permit here but its only good for one purchase but there no limit on that purchase...kinda gay, huh :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hey noob, rules


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

soljaboy2003 said:


> you have to buy a permit here but its only good for one purchase but there no limit on that purchase...kinda gay, huh :fluffy:



3 werds only


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

soljaboy2003 said:


> you have to buy a permit here but its only good for one purchase but there no limit on that purchase...kinda gay, huh :fluffy:




broke rules BAN!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

noob got pwned


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

n00b got NotAnotherHondowned


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

noob need lesson


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

n00b need BANNATION!!!







MWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

noob need hugs


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you hug em


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

me no hug


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nissmax88 said:


> me no hug


I'm here now..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> you hug em


 i'll hug goddess


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

hello irontom dude


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Flying V said:


> i'll hug goddess


not before me


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Where's my car?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

i get it




lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

irontom said:


> Where's my car?


 where's your car ?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

up in ya


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm comfortably numb :asleep:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

too much viagra?^


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^not enough vagina


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ahhaah good one


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks, i know


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

gettin' "vagina" tonight...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

rough rider condoms


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> gettin' "vagina" tonight...


no you ain't


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

naps kick a$$


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i kick ass


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> rough rider condoms


ride her rough


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

fuck her gently


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

plow her deeply


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

touch the genitles


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

stuff the taco


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i like tacos


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ooo me too


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you like taco?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

and nacho cheese


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mmm. cheese good


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm freakin' exhausted!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^nah, just lazy


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^so are you.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you're just jealous


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

lazy pwnz me


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you double posted.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you double dipped


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

only at parties


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

dumping is good


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i just pooped.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

I am now


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

nothing to do


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

same here bro


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

die sind Toiletten.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Ja, ich auch


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

<not enough classes


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

me go pee


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

good 4 you


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

too much homework


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sucks for you


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

I already graduated


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

elementary doesn't count.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Saw old friends! :cheers:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^check "nismo fun"


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^nah, just lazy


Worked ten hours


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Have off tomorrow


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

irontom said:


> Worked ten hours


you poor thing :thumbdwn:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Life is good.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sometimes it is.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

life is boring


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

woooohooo lasik rocks


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

irontom said:


> Worked ten hours


I worked 12


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

over time rocks


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

no overtime pay :dumbass:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thats four words


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you pwned him


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

No work today!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

gettin off early


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

overtime one word


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

10 hours yesterday


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i dont work


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ya lousy bum


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i work...sometimes


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

wish i worked


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

nothing to do


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

he's got it


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I love everyone :fluffy:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I love everyone :fluffy:


...you put out?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

<car is badass


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> ...you put out?


I put in.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

I second that


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

plead the fif


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

drum and bass


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

waiting for answer


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

only to opium


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

girls are mean


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sluts are fun


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm not gay


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

denial first sign


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

girls give head


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Not to you.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

just my fiance


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

whats her number?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

skeet skeet on


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> only to opium



plead da fif


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

so do i


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Going to friend's..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

..hockey game tonight.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

good bye mate


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

15 seconds rock!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

blank ghey sex!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate europeans


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i hate frenchies


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i hate pellicans


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

so do boys!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i hate bitches!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I love hoes


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i love me


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you love rosey??????


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sometimes i do


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i love food


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Got some pictures.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

irontom said:


> Got some pictures.


pictures of what???


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

..of my car.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wanna see them?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ive seen it


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

show me now


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

show hotnissanbabe naked


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Skinamarinky dinky dink


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

damn its late


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

It's 4:25 here :banana:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

They're magically delicious!


----------



## Vitesse (Apr 6, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> i love heather


Heather who? Me? 

hehehe j/k


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

irontom said:


> They're magically delicious!


yes they are...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

used to it


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i hate mornings


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I luv mornings


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

morning cartoons rock


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

adult swim pwns


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

frylock pwnz all


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

assisted living dracula


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

intial D rocks


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

like arcade version


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

never played it


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

limited places only?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i guess so


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

this is it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its 11:45 here.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> this is it


 that looks cool


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

car on card?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what you say?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> car on card?


yup, got one


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

What You Saaaaaaaaaaay?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^^might ducks suck!!! ^^^


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

bumpin likes jokes


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

not funny ones


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

not another honda......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Flying V said:


> not another honda......



is...ummmmm...cool?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

is a narcissist


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

now play nice


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

shiver me timbers


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Flying V said:


> shiver me timbers


no im straight


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

begabbers my friends


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

we want boobs!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

go get em


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Just went swimming.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

while i work


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i dont work


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

<-Working all weekend.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i need job


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Flying V said:


> i need job


..you mean money? :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you got me


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

money is good


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Just us three.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

F bodies suck


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

some are nice


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yes, the SS


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yup
i agree


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

and the WS6


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dont like those


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what about Z28's?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

like old ones


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

68 z28 = drool


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

'67 RS 454 :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

big ass motor


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Friend has one


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

some beautiful cars


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

indeed. 69 ss


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> Friend has one


Get pic today


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

making car video


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> making car video


I want one


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

no car babes?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

<-Called a newbie


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

april '03 = vet


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^What I thought.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

you have flashbacks?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

almost that time


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

tired of typing


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Feelin' kinda tired.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

<~~wants a cig


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

quittin time whores


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

30 more minutes


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

well, im out


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

peace out homie


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

see ya later


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

peace out foo! :cheers:


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

going to Bristol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

7 days off :cheers:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i like caffiene


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

drink a rockstar


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

enjoy the day


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

not awake yet


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

tomorrrow is friday :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

got friday off :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Get paid tomorrow!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

me too yo!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

irontom said:


> Get paid tomorrow!


 get laid tomorrow


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

me too homie


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i want some


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

get your own


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I got some.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

my head hurts


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i hate stumps


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

<--- dodger game tonight :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> my head hurts


Excedrin works best! :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i need some


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

irontom said:


> Excedrin works best! :thumbup:


 good migraine killa


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

need a vacation


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

need a bj


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

ask a whore


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

slow_sentra isnt here


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

back from lunch,


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what'd you have?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Inground pools rawk!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it dont stop


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

no it doesnt


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sometimes it does


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

got raise today :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:  :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

didnt deserve it..^^


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> got raise today :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


<~~~no such luck


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> didnt deserve it..^^


^Drinks lotsa haterade!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yes your right


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i dare say...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

see ya'll wednesday


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

where you going?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

to fort worth


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

have fun man


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, god speed


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

wake up bishes!!


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

kill me now


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

good ol friday


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

First paycheck today


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

damn you all


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ what the fuck?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

so boring today


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

Ahhh Damm Turbo!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> ^ what the fuck?


i dont know


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nobody is posting  :asleep:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

:idhitit:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah me too


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

wait, hit what?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn near anything


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

then im down


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ personal problem buddy?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

what, me worry?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> nobody is posting  :asleep:


work is busy


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

back to work!!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

45 more minutes


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

<---- 10 more minutes


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I want out


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> <---- 10 more minutes


you're a hater!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

jealous? you're jealous.....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah, so, and?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

fockers, all yall!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I want out


can't handle it?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

what up foos


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

whats up chimichanga?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

these three words


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Fucking work today


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ban = teh suck


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ban = teh suck


Did you cry?





















jk


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i think so.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm up late


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

mky head hurts


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

4am beer rocks


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bed is calling. :asleep:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

night night all


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

just got home


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

good night, bishes


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

morning for you??


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

..chilling before work..


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

eating my pizza


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ate Burger King


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Time for work.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Have Good Day


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> Have Good Day


You forgot "a"


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Gotta work tomorrow.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

sleep is underated.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Have off tomorrow..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

..and Tuesday too! :banana:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

post count up


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn post whore


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no one's on


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

good morning sunshine


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

well stay on


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ot is dying...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

contributor now yo


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im not...dammit...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I am here


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

You are there


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I am everywhere


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

You're not here


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

she IS hot


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I am hott


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

she said "nah"


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

because your GAY


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

only on weekends


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

weekend is over


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so im heterosexual


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i can wait


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm so lost


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahahaha dumb blonde^^^


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ dont be jealous


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I Love Blondes


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

your gf's browne :loser:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Still Love BLONDES


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ your sig sucks


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Home Run Derby


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Run Home Derby


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i like popsicles


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

country fried steak


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

good ol potatoes


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

french fries actually


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

those good too


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

I'm soo hot


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

ice down pants :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

ice ice baby


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

alright stop, collaborate...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

and listen, ice...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

is back with..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

my brand new....


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

back hair remover!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you got pwned!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> back hair remover!


such a hater


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

that was weak


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

what was weak?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

back hair thing


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yes, i agree


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dont be hatin!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

hate the game


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

not the playa!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm a player


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

so am i


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

play on playerz :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dodgers are ok


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I hate hippies


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

I want cookies


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i want pussy


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i NEED pussy...


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

i'm gettin pussy


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you get hoes?


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

i get enough


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

got no hoes...


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

i will share


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

gotta go poop


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i call backdoor!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn jet ass


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

anal sex's ok


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> anal sex's ok



with girls only


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> with girls only


just a technocality


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^yes of course^^


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Saw Dodgeball today


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

stiller was gay!!!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

is it good?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> stiller was gay!!!


His character's gay. :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> is it good?


I liked it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

exactly. "twas" ok...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fahrenheit was better...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I like copenhagen


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> fahrenheit was better...



Whatever you say.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck republicans haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^ Fucking Liberal HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bush lies........period


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

SMALL MIND.....period


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bush's? i know


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

:thumbdwn: liberals like you.........................................


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

irontom said:


> Saw Dodgeball today


see the credits?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what about them?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nintendo kicks ass


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> see the credits?


 Dunno, what happens?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> nintendo kicks ass


_old school_ Nintendo :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dunno either


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

goin to bed


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

G'night bitch-ass


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that wasnt needed...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i liked it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

8 hours later


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

time for class..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

need stop posting


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

naw keep going


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

go to class


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

he's right. go


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

car broke down!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

smells like gas!!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

guess you're staying


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

missing 1 class


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i needed it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

now must study...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

got car fixed


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuel filter leaked


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

addicted to postwhoring


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats The Second


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

FF this year


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what is FF?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

game - final fantasy


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

ooh i see


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Fuel Filter Fool


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i am fool


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ we are fools


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn the RAIN.......:/


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

water in filter?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

that would suck


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Water All OVER


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

up to feet??


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

not raining here


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm back, bishes


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ahhhh...hey postwhore!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its thundering outside


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Got haircut today


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

irontom said:


> Got haircut today


you metrosexual focker


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

sounds like fun


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

reality tv sucks


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Not fun....necessary. :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> reality tv sucks


Not even real.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

< needs haircut too


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mtv = targeted propoganda


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm an OG.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

well kinda sorta


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

(according to avatar)


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

:waving: Want My RIMS


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

gimme a rimjob


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> :waving: Want My RIMS


Then get them..


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

looking for rims


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

watching the simpsons


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you mean _wheels_?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

homer is ridiculous


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

meatwad vs. homer?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nah. different episode


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Philly Cheese steak.......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

congratulations mike...1000!!!!


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> you mean _wheels_?


Yeah, whatever man


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

70's show sucks


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> meatwad vs. homer?


I say incompatible.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Philly Cheese steak.......


^Knows what's up! :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

irontom said:


> ^Knows what's up! :cheers:



only with cheesesteak


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

now watching seinfeld


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

moore for president!!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Send MOORE 2HELL


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Happy Late 4,000


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

< Past 2000 finally


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

tickling my fancy


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

To Much Information^^^^


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> tickling my fancy


 fancy my tickling?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

don't touch me


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i love you..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^touchy, feely hippie


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i am sad


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

eat a fig


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

okay i will


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Need to Eat


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

eat gf's pussy


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Not right Now


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Its To Bloody............................:tmi:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

and too hairy


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hair is gross


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Milk and Oreo's :fluffy:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i want some.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have class...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

thats too bad.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ehhh...raining anyways


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

which class izzit?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Went to mall..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

..got new sunglasses.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

its my bday


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Happy F'n B-Day! :cheers:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

thank you sir


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Go Eat CAKE....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

off topics back


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Bout Damn Time


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

it never left


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

That is True^^^^^


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^^yes it is


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn Im Hungry...........


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Damn Im Hungry...........


SO AM I!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Damn Im Hungry...........



shutup post whore


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

POST COUNT PLEASE...........................


































4,248 Thats Ridiculous


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> shutup post whore


Look who's talking... :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> POST COUNT PLEASE...........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats 6 words...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ima contributor..yayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thats 6 words...


he fucked up


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

EHHHHHH.....Fuck it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

he's not smart


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

first exam tomorrow...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i hate tests


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate clowns


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i hate clowns


especially coco's avatar


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

especially porno clowns


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

clowns pwn joo!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn you clown!!!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Coco said:


> clowns pwn joo!!


NOT THAT CLOWN!!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

head clowns pwn.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

know from experience?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Coco said:


> head clowns pwn.


not pierced clowns


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

just ask opium


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

opium fucks clowns?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

clowns are evil


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

"hello there georgie!!!!"


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

"youll float too!!!"


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> opium fucks clowns?


heres your answer

http://www.conopium.com/nf/clownpenis.jpg


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what the fuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

ha ha ha


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

good night folks!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> what the fuck!!!!!!!!


You wanted it!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you sick bastard!!!


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

go see Anchorman


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats an order?


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

does it matter?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whatever....for you...


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

why is that?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love you


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

oh i see


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i love you


what about NissanGirl2ooSX???


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

its all good!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn..you cockblocker


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

hotnissanbabe2003 said:


> its all good!


LOL...i was joking


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hotnissanbabe2003 said:


> its all good!



im me...pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my im's fucked


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> my im's fucked


that fucking sucks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ehh...oh well


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

goin to bed


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

pimp another day


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its fixed now...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

thats good timing


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

back to cybersex...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

A cybersex 3-some???


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

no not quiet


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

hotnissanbabe2003 said:


> no not quiet


had to ask


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

bedtime for me.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

well, goodnight hotnissanbabe


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

these three words


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> these three words


have no meaning


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yes they do


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

very little meaning


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

they have meaning


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Lotsa gullible people


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Ya got milk?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yes I do!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Eating cereal now. :thumbup:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

where's the oreo's?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i love you


you will die


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> A cybersex 3-some???


You die too


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> You die too


I wasnt involved


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

might be pardoned


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

you are pardoned

notanotherhonda still dies


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

run notanotherhonda, RUN...


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

pulls out katana


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> pulls out katana


GTA style...nice


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

only the best
to kill my 
annoying little pest


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> only the best
> to kill my
> annoying little pest


really nine words :thumbup:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

3 per sentence


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> 3 per sentence


but one post


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

ok fine but.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

i dont care


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

i dont either


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

its too late


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

no going back


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

going to class...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

thats right, run!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Bump.... Bump.... Bump....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

my head hurts


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Off to Work


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I get PAID $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i got bills...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

scott hates this


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

this hates scott


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> going to class...


Still not safe


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

safe from what


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

explicitlyrics = new postwhore


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Leaving tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> explicitlyrics = new postwhore


oh hell yeah


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

irontom said:


> Leaving tomorrow morning.


have fun buddy


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ocean City, Maryland


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whats in maryland?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Beach, Bitches, Beer :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

That good enough?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mores in florida...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

september i'm there


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yayyyyyyyy..floridas bumpin


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

court = teh suck


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

tickets = teh suck...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> court = teh suck


work related court


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

must go poop


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ima gurl now!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

seagull wrangler again?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> seagull wrangler again?


gotta sex change


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> safe from what


My fucking katana


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> gotta sex change


Did it hurt???


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

notanotherhonda is not


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

ever safe anywhere


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

ever ever again


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> ima gurl now!


still not hawt


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hotnissanbabe is hot


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^dead man walking


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ehhh..oh well


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Its all fun


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

she loves me


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

i believe you


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

realy...she does....


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

ah, more e-love


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

more e what??


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> more e what??


love fool, love


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im hungry....broke..


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

roman noodles man


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha i know!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hungry howies time


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ashlee simpsons hot


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ashlee simpsons hot


sister is hotter


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ashlee is tighter...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ashlee is tighter...


you know how???


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

He stalked her


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nick....fucks....jessica


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ashlee prolly's virgin


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ashlee prolly's virgin


I doubt it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bet shes tighter


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Id do both


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ashlee is smarter


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

This is true


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bigger nose though


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

she had surgery???


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

not another honda.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

box bro SG


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> not another honda.


needs some sex!!!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

yes you do


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> yes you do


your damn right


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

was born big


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> your damn right


Get girl then


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> Get girl then


I am trying


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Good Luck Man!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have nissangirl!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

matrix racing sucks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my fish died..


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Flush down toilet?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

still floating here....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm still sick


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

take advil....sleep


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

chest throat head


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

quit bitching...bitch


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

reparations....thats bullshit


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

apachewolf = new postwhore


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wait...i'm too


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i heart strip-clubs


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

none in tallahassee...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

that is sad


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

state capital = law...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

titties are above


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

florida laws suck


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yes they do


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

16's legal, though


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

wow, young girls


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell fuckin yea


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

fat girls rule


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

you scare me


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

fat young girls?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> fat young girls?


sure why not


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> fat young girls?



with hairy pussys...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

shaved for me


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

lil hairs HOT


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

so is wet


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...your right


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea...your right


Wetter is Better


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

saturday forum browsing :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

like the topic?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

know i do :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

were tryin...haha


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

try harder dammit


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

altezzas suck dick


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

#9 poster...yayyyyyyyy


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

good job bruddha :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im a loser


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

yes you are :loser:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i got owned


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

ha ha ha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ehh..all good


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

boring saturday night?!?!?!?!?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bump this shit


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

#8 poster now!!!!!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

damn post whore


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...sad huh?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

yes it is


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dirty ass whore!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

you said it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

spagettios for dinner


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mm mmm good


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> spagettios for dinner


that sounds good


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...only $.88


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

top ramen, $.10 :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

stop whoring dammit!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i'm a whore?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> top ramen, $.10 :thumbup:



so's chimmikes girl!!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you uncle fucker


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nah...not me


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

goin to bed


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

good night sir


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> realy...she does....


you're fucking dead.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you should relax


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lunch break over


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just woke up


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you posted twice


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i was bored


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i understand you


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

waiting for ups...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what is comming?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bov, kyb's, sideskirts


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what brand BOV?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

greddy type s


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

is it sequential?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it didnt say


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cleaning room...brb


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i need too...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

clean yourself first


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

showering right now...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

have waterproof computer?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nope, wireless connection.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

send naked pics


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

of yourself ofcourse


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

drank too much


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OT is dead


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know.........wakeup


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

gotta go shopping...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hmm, what for?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn Work Sucked


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i got none


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Flying V said:


> hmm, what for?


drinks, food, drinks


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

where is everyone?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im right here


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I see you


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats kinda scary


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you scared now????


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm here too!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

watching "pimp m'ride"


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

shit bbl is sunday night stew back???????????

god I love sundays when it is on


talk at yall later

peace!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

3 werds only!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh I forgot to mention this will be my last sunday that I will be able to see it concidering I will never be able to see again after my lasik surgery tuesday and I will be performing all of ray charles's songs by saying 

I can't see shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah I know :thumbup:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> shit bbl is sunday night stew back???????????
> 
> god I love sundays when it is on
> 
> ...


3 words idiot


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dont ruin it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

it might rain


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

rained here already


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

^don't love you!!!


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

get it right.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Rained Here too


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

notanotherhonda = dead man


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> notanotherhonda = dead man


Yeah Stupid Bitch...... :loser:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> notanotherhonda = dead man



whats that mean


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

i kill you


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

alright..easy guys


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

bobby is pissed?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

talking to nissangurl200sx


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> talking to nissangurl200sx


not your chick


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

hotnissanbabe is though


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

e-macking equals death


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> hotnissanbabe is though



Didnt mack w'her


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dirty ass clowns


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

no he didn't


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hotnissanbabe2003 said:


> no he didn't



haha see bitches


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

What The Fuck


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Die Piece Of


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Shit Fucking Thread


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ruined your sentence


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn...i didnt...


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

This thread will


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

live 4 ever


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

emacking = hitting on


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

no worries though


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

she saved you


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so....who cares


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i got nissangurl20sx


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you e pimp


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

3 werd's back!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

now lets postwhore


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

okay, sounds good


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

reno 911 rocks


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I need money


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Flying V said:


> reno 911 rocks


.

i HATE them


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

dont be pissy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shutup mom haha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you are grounded!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> you are grounded!


quick, notanotherhonda....RUN


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mom see's all


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ahhhhhhhh!!! names tommy


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ahhhhhhhh!!! names tommy


Ok, TOMMY...RUN


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shutup bitch hahahahahaha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mommy pwns you


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

FlyingV grounded you!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what what what???!!?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i got owned...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i heart threads


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

your my bitch


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you like boys!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> your my bitch


Your mom is???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

only on weekends


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

and week days


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

The whole week


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> The whole week



3rd ownage tonight


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you = pwned king


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its all good


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

im still mommy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

your my bitch


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> your my bitch


said that already


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

#6 poster now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

token plays bass


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

titties on hbo!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i owned flyingv


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> titties on hbo!!!


you need sex


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

in due time :banhump:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mommy loves j00


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Flying V said:


> mommy loves j00



check other chats...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

good night son


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

night night bitch


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im out...peace


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

adios...until tomorrow


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yes sir...tomorrow


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

sleep sounds good


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im not tired!!!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im not tired!!!!!


then why sleep???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> then why sleep???



have class tomorrow


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> have class tomorrow


summer school SUCKS!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> summer school SUCKS!!!



parties and girls...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I party here


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fsu = voted #1


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

partyschool in nation....


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

KSU has aggieville


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

thats about it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

aggieville= 0 chicks


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> aggieville= 0 chicks


actually...not true


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

sororities near aggieville


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

we own aggieville


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

aggieville ownz j00!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha nice try


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

had to try :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice effort...8.5


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> nice effort...8.5


I'll take it!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice comeback...9.2


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

um ah...wtf?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

too late loki


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki is behind


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

he always is


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

your all mean


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> he always is


behind your mom!!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> behind your mom!!!!


crack myself up


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

thats massive ownage


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

*4th* ownage tonight!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> *4th* ownage tonight!!!


you got owned


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> you got owned


all in fun :thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> all in fun :thumbup:


fun is gooD! :thumbup:


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

gatorade is better


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

caffeine is god


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

<me tired, night


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

off to work


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Off to...........Kitchen


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

make me nachos


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i want nACHOS!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Made some Nachos


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhh Sooooooo GOOD!!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Lock whore'd thread.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dont you dare!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

we need this...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Good Morning All!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Whore No More!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Lock This Scott


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dont do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Lock it now


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

starting a petition


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

getting ghey daily


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

worse and worse


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

stop stupid whoring


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> stop stupid whoring


you whore too


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you whore too



prove it whore


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

dont have to


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

take the fifth


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

lock this bitch


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dont lock this!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

use 4 padlocks.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^piss on him^^


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> ^^piss on him^^



You like watersports


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

whores need love!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

golden showers = fun


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

gimme your car


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone else hungy??


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Anyone else hungy??



No more nachos


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> gimme your car



no. gimme yours


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Stupid Ass Cars.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

lunch time, yo


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Half hour more


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

gotta go t'class


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Lock this thread


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

why such hate?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

No Love Brotha.......


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

just shush now


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

too much whorin


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

All miserable users


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ill cut Back...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

too late. DONE.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

just OT love


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its been fun


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> too late. DONE.


I hope not


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2nd favorite thread...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

1st to die


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

he is bluffing


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

my favorite thread!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I don't bluff


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

he's not bluffing


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

keep whoring here


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

think about sparing


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

ok, i will


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love altim8ga


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

sig material indeed


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Can't...Close....Threeaddd!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

why this closing?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

too much whoring


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

no close thread











please.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

danifilth said:


> too much whoring


I'll whore you!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

post whore withdrawals!!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

post whores anonymous


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

this thread's egregious


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

wtf is egregious


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

nissmax88 said:


> wtf is egregious


bad or offensive


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

nissmax88 said:


> wtf is egregious


Egregious:Conspicuously and outrageously bad or reprehensible


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

3 werds dildo!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

alty02 said:


> Egregious:Conspicuously and outrageously bad or reprehensible


thats so true


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

not me though


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> 3 werds dildo!


I don't follow.........................rules


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

alty02 said:


> I don't follow.........................rules


 you are gay!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Flying V said:


> you are gay!


No I am..................not


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mr. four words


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Flying V said:


> mr. four words


This thread is.........................dead


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

its just you


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Coco is my................bitch


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

coco= your mom


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

you all suck


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Thats it....locking


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Thats it....locking


please sir don't


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Bowl Of Cereal............................


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Thats it....locking



i got quoted...


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

.


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

ibtl okay done.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

now the banning


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

one step ahead!


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

whos' getting banned?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Scott'll inform you


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

can't be me!


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

<eating a pickle!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

i*tl getcha banned!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Riddick banned too (at night, no less)


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

lol what for?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

posting street racing


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

never did that!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

what'd you do?


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

do not know!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

what will you?


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

not a lot


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

good, no worries


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Sign Up NOW


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Play Fantasy Football :loser:


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

i don't wanna


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

play real football


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

hotnissanbabe2003 said:


> i don't wanna


Awww...come on


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

see...still here!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no one on


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

haha I'm here


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Locking skyline thread


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

guess which next


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> play real football


Played Seven Years :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

watched whole life


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Pop Warner Rules.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

im goodat photoshop


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

zombie reagan rules


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

In Da Shower


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Rubing One Out......


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hope you choke


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> hope you choke



not nice cock.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

who's nice cock?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

large dark one


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

that's just sick


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

maybe maybe not


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

whatever dude lol


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

still early though


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

to the top!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thread is DEAD


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Jerry Garcia dead?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^Ehhhh Who Cares?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

nobody, just whoring... :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Stupi Whore You...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

can not spell


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

hate blinds people


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, they suck


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

work almost over


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

where is that?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm back, bishes :thumbup:


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

no body cares


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

he's still dancin


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

he'll never stop


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

nothing to say


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

accept responsibility dumbasses!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

what's goin on?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

not to much


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

take a dump!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i already did


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

jalepenos really burn...


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

need money now


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

...when they exit


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> need money now


so do i


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

i have money


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

spare some haha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

she'll do business!


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

that was funny


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

no way jose


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

who is jose?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

used an expression


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm still back


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

thats your dad


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

whos the mom


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

too many whores


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

what a shame


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

playin no doubt


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

playin the radio


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

hasta la vista


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

nodoubt is better


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

music is life


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Echovalve . com


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

techno dance trance


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

never heard that


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^^great drift music


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

ill find out


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

techno music sucks


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

its not bad


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

techno music rocks


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

sometimes it does


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

sno sucks balls


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

bobby smokes weed


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> bobby smokes weed


No just cigarettes


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i smoke weed


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

yes we know


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't smoke :thumbup:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

thread's done for


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I second that


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

say goodbye everyone!!!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Cya Later Everybody


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Thread getting old


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> Thread getting old


no it isn't


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

bye bye thread


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

gonna be locked


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

thread gonna snap


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

thread's last days


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

ahhh the memories.....


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

many many mamories.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

mmmm mammaries mmmmmm....


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> mmmm mammaries mmmmmm....


I like strawberries


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

and whipped cream


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Jujutzin said:


> and whipped cream


on naked women


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> on naked women



ESPECIALLY naked women!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

bye bye thread


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

hello there thread


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

down to hell


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

non-carbonated water


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

thread gonna burn


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

downloading America's Army


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

was cool once


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

only minuets left


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

don't hurt me


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you're gonna die


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

don't say that


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

rep points weird


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn I'm Hungry......


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

worst damn post


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Damn I'm Hungry......


i'm hungry too


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

almost lunch time


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

tastes like chicken


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Had Spicy Chicken........


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

this threads dead!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Should have Closed


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

closing soon enough


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

go f yourself! :fluffy:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Stupid AZZ BHOTCH


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

not 3 werds!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I forgot What


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thread I was


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

lol ura noob!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I Quick Edited


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Was here before


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

damn edit button!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Change OF Name


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

didnt want it


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

BlackgayseX said:


> damn edit button!


You Stupid Pussy........ :asleep:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

my pussy hurts!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Sex Changing Seagull


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Old name Sucked


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Kids always Laughed


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i got served!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn right BIRDY


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Name Change HUH ????


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

whore it up


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

end is near


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

"Taps" is cued


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn GOOD Steak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Casket slowly lowering...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Dum dum Dum


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

one more tribute


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

it'll come back!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NOt Gonna Happen


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

you don't believe!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

I Am Back


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

nothing to do


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Look at Porn


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Look at Porn


Just about to.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

AHHHH Your Sick..........


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> AHHHH Your Sick..........


I see smilie :banhump:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Go To Hell..... :thumbdwn:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Nahhhh just messin


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Go To Hell..... :thumbdwn:


Hell Doesnt exist


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Neither does Heaven


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Your The Matrix???????????????????????????????


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

do I exist


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Your The ONE


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im White Morpheis


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

u cant spell!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Fuck his name


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

How was that


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

why not two?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

still not closed???


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

still not closed...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

gonna miss this


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

should stay forever


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

close hapening soon


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

no worky tonite


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

its not fair


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

im not sad


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

your rep= 91


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Your from tulsa


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Trying To Sleep..........


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Done done done


----------

